# Official Raw Discussion Thread 5/30



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

After locking in the contemptuous CM Punk within his signature Sharpshooter, special guest ref Bret Hart sealed The Straight Edge Superstar & R-Truth's fate as the pair fell to WWE Champion John Cena & Rey Mysterio in Raw's tag main event.

Live tonight on Raw, the WWE Universe will hear from the baleful behemoth, Kharma, about her unexpected emotional breakdown last Monday. What will the devastator of Divas say about her tearful episode?

Discuss.​


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

my Predict for superstar this week.

Eve and Kelly Kelly vs Maryse and Melina.

my Predict for raw tonight.

R-Truth confronts John Cena.

REY MYSTERIO vs CM PUNK.

Kharma speaks about emotional breakdown.

David Otunga and Michael McGillicutty vs Santino Marella and Vladimir Kozlov.

Kofi Kingston vs Dolph Ziggler.

R TRUTH vs John Cena


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Im looking forward to Kharma's promo and Miz/Riley.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Miz/Riley should be good if it happens.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Looking forward to the Kharma story mainly. And I wonder what'll happen between Kane and ADR's announcer.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

a preview for tonight: :lmao


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Can't wait to see Punk job again in the main event.
:no:


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Wondering what kind of hilarious craziness R-Truth is going to bring on my television tonight. :lmao


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

MoneyStax said:


> Wondering what kind of hilarious craziness R-Truth is going to bring on my television tonight. :lmao


*"USE-TAH IS A ROOST-AH FROM BREW-STAH!!"*


----------



## supavick (May 26, 2011)

MoneyStax said:


> Wondering what kind of hilarious craziness R-Truth is going to bring on my television tonight. :lmao


 " I WANT MY SON BACK":lmao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

hate kong and divas


----------



## MizPunkRio (Apr 26, 2011)

"I shoulda neva been teamed with *daft punk *Call Jesse ventura cause this conspiracy continues"


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

wonder how many matches will actually take place tonight???


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

I hope they start making some feuds...Raw looks kinda messy lately...


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Lets Go ADR


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

Someone's getting a new enterance theme tonight...


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

hoping for cracky tales and little jimmy's


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Watching WWE Vintage before Raw Starts. Starting with a Macho Man tribute, still cant belive he's gone :'(


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Seems like the full hour of vintage is dedicated to Macho Man. Going to record this


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

leon79 said:


> Seems like the full hour of vintage is dedicated to Macho Man. Going to record this


Is this just an overseas thing... I am so damn jealous right now.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

TONIGHT on WWE Monday Night Raw: Dolph Ziggler - WWE Universe faces Intercontinental Champ Kofi Kingston - WWE Universe, plus CM Punk - WWE Universe battles Rey Mysterio - WWE Universe

http://www.facebook.com/wwe

lol they got kofi as IC champ.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

What I want to see tonight:

R-Truth and a lot of him - Preferably angry Truth
Punk and the new Nexus carrying on this "dominance" angle, maybe win another title (Ryan vs Kingston?)
Riley to carry on his momentum and build on his awesome turn last week
RICARDO!
Ziggler to actually have a match


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Berbarito said:


> What I want to see tonight:
> 
> R-Truth and a lot of him - Preferably angry Truth
> Punk and the new Nexus carrying on this "dominance" angle, maybe win another title (Ryan vs Kingston?)
> ...


Ziggler vs Kofi is a match confirmed.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Kabraxal said:


> Is this just an overseas thing... I am so damn jealous right now.


It's on Sky Sports 3 in the UK. Not sure if its just a UK think though, I assume its available elsewhere


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

leon79 said:


> Seems like the full hour of vintage is dedicated to Macho Man. Going to record this


Oh yeah.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

stadw0n306 said:


> Ziggler vs Kofi is a match confirmed.


Win


----------



## RKOIsmail (Sep 23, 2006)

I wonder if Triple H is going to show up tonight, it'll be interesting to see what feud he ensues in tonight.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

leon79 said:


> It's on Sky Sports 3 in the UK. Not sure if its just a UK think though, I assume its available elsewhere


Haven't seen it in the US... really wish they had it or advertised it if it is there somewhere.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Set for tonight's Raw: 
*Rey Mysterio vs. CM Punk. 

*WWE Intercontinental champ Kofi Kingston vs. Dolph Ziggler. 

*Kharma speaks out. 

*John Cena and R Truth go face to face. 


from : http://www.pwinsider.com/article/584...s-raw.html?p=1


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

RKOIsmail said:


> I wonder if Triple H is going to show up tonight, it'll be interesting to see what feud he ensues in tonight.


I don't think Triple H will show up. He was likely just advertised to sell tickets.

I hope I'm wrong, though. I'd love to see him show up.

Punk/Mysterio and Ziggler/Kingston sound good.


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Berbarito said:


> What I want to see tonight:
> 
> R-Truth and a lot of him - Preferably angry Truth
> Punk and the new Nexus carrying on this "dominance" angle, maybe win another title (Ryan vs Kingston?)
> ...


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm interested in a HHH return tonight, but not is its just a promo on Undertaker then another hiatus


----------



## MizPunkRio (Apr 26, 2011)

Chimaera vs kane.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I'd love for a Cheerleader Melissa sighting involved with Kong...


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Kharma is going to give an explanation.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

9 mins to go


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Serpent01 said:


> Kharma is going to give an explanation.
> 
> I really hope so


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

well Tough Enough is coming to a close....time for RAW!!!


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Kharma's promo is gonna be awful. Not in an artistic sense, she gives a decent promo, but in a character sense, Kharma/Kong doesn't exactly sound like the most threatening person when she speaks.

Triple H will most likely be a post show dark match only thing I guess, although it would be nice if he does show up.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Here we gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Woot


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

oh god


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Happy Memorial Day to those who respect it.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Memorial Tribute.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

AMERICA! FUCK YEAH!


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

AMERICA FUCK YEAHHHH


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Random Silence lol


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Um?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Um.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

TECHNICAL DIFFICULTIES


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Can't hear shit.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Uh oh, someones gonna be in trouble


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Wow... tech difficulties for the loss fpalm


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh no at the fail. The major fail. Poor Troof.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Poor trooth, no sound.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Uhhh.... lol


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

LMAO!!! FAIL


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

lol failure


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao wtf


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

truth going crazy (in silence)


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

It's a conspiracy to keep the black man down!


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

Silent R-Truth ramble. Yayyyyy.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh shit....


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

R-Truth broke Raw!


Greatest Heel ever


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Get this shit fixed, dammit!! Truth is in the house!!!!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well there goes the best part of the show.


----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

Fucking hilarious.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

WTF IS THIS SHIT! THIS LOOKS LIKE A GOOD PROMO!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

UM I caant hear anything


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Technical Difficulties.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

WHAT!?


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

hahahahaha


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

This looked good too.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TNA! TNA! TNA!...Oh :lmao

This is a fucking conspiracy for real!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

WTF no sound lol


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

TRUTH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Looooooool please stand by


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

USA Botched


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I'M MISSING THE CRACKHEAD DISCUSSING ZACK RYDER.....

Damnit WWE.


----------



## Dropkick Murphy (Sep 22, 2005)

WHAT!?


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

This would probably be better with sound


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WTF!!!!

I got no volume, and Truth is doing a promo


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

this is bullshit i cant hear anything!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

awesome start.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

This is even more hilarious with no sound!!!

:lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Best. Opening. Ever.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

The Zookeeper is "silent raging"


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Truth is even entertaining with no noise


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

what the hell is this shit???


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Fuck!


----------



## RKOIsmail (Sep 23, 2006)

My RAW IS BROKE OH NOEZZZ


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

FOR FUCK SAKE The opening of the fucking show, how awful can you get.

Missing this genius at work too. The one reason to tune in and they fuck it up.


----------



## theREIGN™ (Apr 23, 2011)

This is potentially epic, but wtf WWE, you've got better production than any wrestling company in the world and you're just now giving us sound?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Ditcka said:


> R-Truth broke Raw!
> 
> 
> Greatest Heel ever


:lmao


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Audio please.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

FUCK YES VOICE IS BACK


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is priceless.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I kind of like it this way.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

awesome.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

thought my tv was fucked


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

That could have been the promo of a lifetime right there.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

I feel like i'm listening to the radio


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

They better show this Truth promo again.


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

REALLY?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

R-Truth ranting and we cant hear him...too bad


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

That was like a crappy asian movie with the announcers


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

R-Truth broke Raw, what a man.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao And now I'm hearing Cole twice. WTF?


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

I saw a Zack Ryder t-shirt. It broke the screen it was so awesome.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

hahahaha VINCE MUST BE LIVID SOMEONES GETTING FIRED


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao oh god someone is getting fired


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

LOLOLOLOLOLOL YEEESSSS!!!

What a way to open Raw than with NO AUDIO! Did they hire the TNA production crew or something?

And someone PLEASE post the technical difficulties gif. Please!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Yeah, OMAHA representing!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

DEA IT IS AGEEEEN!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao having to decipher what truth is saying makes his actions that much funnier

:lmao Lawler blaming Truth for no sound :lmao


----------



## Thor Odinsson (May 2, 2011)

Vince is gonna have someone's balls over this


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Strike said:


> The Zookeeper is "silent raging"


Post of the night. Easily.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

King blaming the black man, what a cunt.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is already the best Raw ever rite heyea.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

King and Cole acting like nothing has happend.

Seriously lol


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

GODDAMMIT LITTLE JIMMY WITH HIS JOHN CENA T SHIRT


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

LOL @ the audio being off a few seconds and seeing King talk while Cole's voice was on


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

WTF king and cole best friends lol


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Too bad they don't mute all of Truth's promos. God, he sucks.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

kid FLINCH


----------



## wrestlingfanstan (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow this is awful, get Rtruth off of my TV, he SUCKS.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

R-Truth is the real silent rage. Andy from Tough Enough is just learning.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

There goes the audio again...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Truth needs to start hitting kids.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

YougottaJahCebaTeeeShurr?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I think Truth saved that silent start... he is crazy enough to not need sound to make that promo work. Weird.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

I can't hear shit.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_What is going on, gone again_


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is becoming a classic :lmao


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Why couldn't this happen during the divas match ?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

It sounds like a crappy stream.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Dang WWE, get your sh*t together


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

GONE AGAIN


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Whats with the sound?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

what the is this???


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

No sound again, sort this shit out.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ok..that little kid sticking out his chest with the Cena shirt oin was greatness


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Again?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

HAHAHAHA 

Gone again. What a shambles. Fire them all Vince. Unbelievable.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

That must be Little Jimmy.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

wtf is going on?:lmao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

you got a john cena tshirt?


lol now no sound


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Audio delay again lmao


----------



## tomahawk4life (Oct 22, 2009)

It realy is a conspiracy against truth, there silencing him!!! lol


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Little Jimmys gonna get got (in subtitles)


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

This is golden crack raging and we're missing it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow that 10 second delay is a motherfucker.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Oh christ this is the most I've laughed at Raw since the glory days of Commissioner Foley


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao


Wow.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LITTLE [email protected]!!!!!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Technical difficulties....CMON....


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

ffs fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Truth Breaking Raw

Truth Breaking the forum

Truth's greatness can't be stopped.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

It's a conspiracy, damn it!  Keeping da zookeepah down!


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Dude am I just really baked or is shit all fucked up? I'm trippin balls!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

FOR FUCKS SAKE.

Truth talking to black people and we aint got any sound :no:


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Wow, they are having sync issues. Some serious tech. diffs. right here.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Obvious plants are obvious.

But Truth is amazing.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

we got some bad kung fu movie dubbing going on


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON???*


----------



## ddog121 (Jun 18, 2008)

Raw is Botchamania tonight


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

What a disastrous start.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is a travesty. You don't fuck with the Troof.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This is how we do it in Omaha, muting the minorities, lol.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

I bet Cena's doing this shit cause he doesn't wanna get out performed by the Truth.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

this is like watching a whack ass stream of a ppv, come on WWE get this shit together


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Somebody's ass is going to get fired.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I guess RAW decided to go with the Japanese production team this week.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

-_- COME ON WWE


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Good job techies


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

just hearing Truth is hilarious


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Imagine Vince in the back raising hell:lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

They're silencing the black man.

c-o-n-spiracy, c-o-n-spiracy, c-o-n-spiracy, c-o-n-spiracy


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

This is like a tribute to a Japanese monster movie


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Good thing i can lip read lol


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

i might go to bed if this carries on


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> I guess RAW decided to go with the Japanese production team this week.


They're going for that kabookie affect.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Is Maffew the special guest host of Raw tonight?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Someone is getting fired.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

This is making me sadface, this looked like a really good start, I wanted to hear Truths rage! roar...


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Vince cmon you gots millions and u buy the cheap wires n shit? ! !


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

Vince must be screaming into the production guys's headphones right now


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

FIX THIS SHIT.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Who needs drugs anymore when we're given this? Amazing.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The most entertaining begginning to raw I've seen in a while... Truth broke RAW XD


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

weren't they doing a double taping tonight? Looks like the tape got jammed


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

You know Truth actually makes more sense with a 10 second delay.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Golden promo by TRUTH till fuckin cena ruins it


----------



## RKOIsmail (Sep 23, 2006)

Fuck the production staff, you guys suck.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

WWE Mad Libs?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

who's this Jimmy he keeps talking about


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Not Cena


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

At least it's not just me...if this don't fix this soon I'm tuning out. This is awful.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Vince is going to fire someone..


----------



## theREIGN™ (Apr 23, 2011)

I hope Vince McMahon doesn't die of a heart attack tonight...


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

God, I get enough black people at work. This guy is making me root for a 35 year old ****** in jean shorts, so I will give him his due as a heel.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

I did not stay up till 2am for a silent episode of Raw.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Hopefully the sound stays away till Cena is gone.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

:lmao:lmao Can't wait for this weeks botchamania.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Somebody is getting fired_


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

The audio is STILL messed up.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Bet the sound returns in time to hear Cena.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

omg this audio is d league


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I'd give anything to see Vince losing his shit right about now


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

We are missing the possibly a fantastic heel promo I bet this wouldnt happen to John Cena


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LMFAO this is awful....I got an HD TV 2 weeks ago, and watching raw makes it sound worse than my old one


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

WWE must have hired the TNA crew. Dear Christ what a fuck up. There's like a 5 sec delay between the audio first then the video.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

this sounds like it's coming from a floor model


----------



## The Matt Reptar (Jun 13, 2006)

Didn't know it was so hard to plug in a cord.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Wow, this is terrible.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Feels like 1977 and I'm at gramps watching the baseball game on TV, but listening to the play by play on the radio...


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Ha, the cuts to different cameras are all fucked up as well


----------



## Turbo120 (Nov 20, 2009)

WWE has decided to be kind to us and not make us listen to Truth...thank you.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Total Package said:


> They're going for that kabookie affect.




I was thinking Kaientai!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

lol crashed the forums now dammit r truth


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

RKOIsmail said:


> Fuck the production staff, you guys suck.


Dude, how often does something like this happen? You wanna do their jobs for them?


----------



## RKO123OrtonWinsIt (May 31, 2011)

Yoooo, new member here sup


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

William Regal must be fucking things up again.


----------



## Brittney (Jul 3, 2006)

This is the worst. promo. ever. For more reason than one.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

So when Cena starts talking its fixed. :fpalm


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

What a fucking fail. Vince is gonna blow a gasket. lol


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

I think I speak for everyone when saying I feel sorry for the people responsible for this. I bet Vince is wanting their heads


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

This is awful lol


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Were back_


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

This is just embarrassing.


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

we hear cena


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Fuck sake. Missed Truth and we get this cunt. 

CONSPIRACY!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This only happens once every 10 years. The last time this happened was when HHH and Chyna were still together. The entire show was screwed up.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

So Cena gets the MIC working, what a guy.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

what the hell is with this delay...


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

John Cena is a twat. His promo is so bad he's making the mics malfunction.


----------



## The$ecretWeapon (Mar 27, 2011)

Already missed the best part of the show.


----------



## Thor Odinsson (May 2, 2011)

audio back again


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

This sucks I'm changing the channel.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''GET OUT THERE, JOHN. WE'RE HEMORRHAGING VIEWERS!''


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Took them long enough, but it's fine, I only wanted to see half the promo anyway.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

I can almost see Vince busting up in the production truck right now. YOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRE FIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIREDDDDDDDD!!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

omg sound back lol


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

They did it!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Woot!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Synch is back. Let's see how long it lasts.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Yay it's fixed again.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Truth should never have been a face, much better as a heel on the mic


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Is RAW live or taped tonight?


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

wtf! someone gettin fired i hope


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

OMG THIS IS SO EPIC,CENA TALKING ABOUT CONSPIRACY WHIT THE AUDIO FUCKED UP!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

am i watching paranormal activity?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Evilerk said:


> who's this Jimmy he keeps talking about


The little kids who used to sing alone and dance to his music.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Taz!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

These static cuts are going to kill me.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Vince must be cracking a bucket right now :lmao


----------



## theREIGN™ (Apr 23, 2011)

Yikes it took them almost 15 minutes into RAW to get it fixed and I'm not 100% sure they're done with the problems.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The truth is coming out ya'll. SHUT UP WE TALKIN.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> I'd give anything to see Vince losing his shit right about now


It would be 100 times more entertaining than this episode, for sure.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Fingers crossed that it wont mess up again


----------



## Dropkick Murphy (Sep 22, 2005)

I think someone changed something in the Matrix...


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Shut UP we're talking :lmao


----------



## The Matt Reptar (Jun 13, 2006)

So I guess there's not gonna be a download for RAW this week.


----------



## Fuzzysqurl (Nov 9, 2010)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Took them long enough, but it's fine, I only wanted to see half the promo anyway.


I didn't want to see any of it. R-Truth and Cena feud is terrible. WWE is not gonna push R-truth in any way, shape, or form against Cena. Waste of time.


----------



## Brittney (Jul 3, 2006)

Somebody just got fired backstage for this shit.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Hey they fixed it! Something still doesn't seem right with the video quality though.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Is it just USA HD that has these horrible delayed cuts between camera changes?


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Vince is going to fire someone tonight


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

You, little Jimmy and the audio guy.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

was the technical difficulty a work? would make sense since it was truth.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Cena and Lil Jimmy are conspiring to keep Truth down.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Botchamania's just gonna be one clip this week.

"SHUT UP WE TALKIN'" There we go, show's peaked, might as well switch off now.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jimmy is doing this, that no good SOB.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Not sure how much more Cena sucking up to the fans I can take. Dude is corny as shit.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Nice to have some sound now


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

I dont agree with Cena


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I tuned in solely for the purpose is R-Truth's cracky tales and they ruined half of it!


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

OOppsss nevermind its fixed


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

am i watching paranormal activity?
and cena kissing asss...wats new?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Mike` said:


> Vince is going to fire someone tonight


Out of a cannon.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

damn the techs are fucking up! lol "we talking"


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

These people arent Jimmys

Random dude in the crowd called Jimmy "wtf I am"


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

God damn,they managed to completely fuck up what was probably gonna be the best thing about RAW tonight.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Finally, the video/audio sync is fixed. Now stop the video blinking.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Nice head nod there Truth


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

You know it was a bad technical start, but for a live show WWE has surprisingly few of these issues.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

So is Jimmy the new code word for Mark?


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

"Rascal Flatts, what is it an email?" Lmao.


----------



## theantarg (Feb 2, 2010)

lol at truth nodding his head


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Its fixed now


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

RASCAL FLATS!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Did he use Rascall Flats as a curse? :fpalm


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

god dammit cena


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I still don't see how people find R-Truth entertaining besides the fact that he's so bad it's funny.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Where's my boy Josh at?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Cole trying to be a face lol.


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Cole Miner Baby


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Waitasec. Why's Josh Matthews gone?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I hate you, John Cena. I try so fucking hard not to, but god damn it.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Cole still gets amazing heat for the emails.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Cole doesn't have his Ipad anymore.


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)

rascal flatts? really?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nice to King and Cole are friends again.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

So now cole and king can sit together again?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

I have missed cole walking up to the podium.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

The Zookeeper can't fight this conspiracy by himself. He needs a stable. 

The Faction of Blacktion.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Cena needs to never try and be funny.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Was hoping they'd save Cena/R-Truth for a PPV.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

WTF is up w/ the camera???


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Well if u know what a jimmy hat is??.. THen u know!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

There must be a lot of partying going on in the production truck tonight.


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

YOU GON' GET GOT


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

YOU GON GET GOT! I marked.


----------



## RKO123OrtonWinsIt (May 31, 2011)

ohhhhh

cena bout to get got


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

YOU GON GET GOT!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

WHO THE FUCK IS JIMMY?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

You gonna get got? :/


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Amber B said:


> This only happens once every 10 years. The last time this happened was when HHH and Chyna were still together. The entire show was screwed up.


I actually remember that. I was more pissed off then than I am right now. 



Ricezilla said:


> Is RAW live or taped tonight?


Live. This would never happen if they taped the show.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Rtruth in a main event goodnight lol


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

"You gon' get got."


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

truth is an excellent heel.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*YOU GON' GET GOT!!!*

:lmao


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

WTF is this a Godzilla movie?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

YOU GONE GET GOT!!!


That's what's up.


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Get got Cena


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

So much fail


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Hope you crush him good tonight, Truth, but it wont happen


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

R-Truth ends the segment abruptly...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!!

and we are only 10 mins into the show.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Truth is the most entertaining thing on Raw right now... so whacked out and so furious. Love it.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

MysticRVD said:


> I still don't see how people find R-Truth entertaining besides the fact that he's so bad it's funny.


...You answered your own question.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

What the fuck did that even mean?


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

So king and cole are friends again? :L


----------



## Brittney (Jul 3, 2006)

I wish someone would tell me what those last 13 minutes was about.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Get what? Can a person of color please explain R Truth's statement?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## RKO123OrtonWinsIt (May 31, 2011)

I havent watched the WWE since early 09.

Who was the black guy?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

YOU GONNA GET GOT!

Guess Truth is going to get the title shot at the ppv.

I don't even want to see what they're going to do with Kharma this week.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Ricezilla said:


> WHO THE FUCK IS JIMMY?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I am offically changing Cena's name to John "lil Jimmy" Cena


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Bad news guys. Kharma taking a leave of absence after tonight. Divas mean absolutely nothing again.


----------



## RKOIsmail (Sep 23, 2006)

That 5 million dollar production truck giving out on the DUBLE DUBLE E


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Man, R-Truth is so ghetto lmao


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

The WWE audio team is gonna get got!


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

"What a start" lol.


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Vicki BabyI Love U


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Even after fixing all the technical problems they still cut King off halfway through a sentence :lmao.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

MysticRVD said:


> I still don't see how people find R-Truth entertaining besides the fact that he's so bad it's funny.


I don't see how "So bad he's good" is necessarily bad

For a time, I was honestly starting to like Otunga just because of how miserable he was and how much everyone enjoyed it


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Monday Night Raw: Glitched Edition


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Kingston/Ziggler should be pretty good. Since it's not for the title and neither guy is really doing much of anything I would imagine Ziggler to pick up the win so they have reason to have a few more matches at least.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

I love how people dont get that calling everyone "Jimmy" is a dick joke.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

YOU GON GET GOT!!!!

what a line.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

You gon get got!

Best. Catchphrase. Ever.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The only upside to the Michael Cole storyline was we got some fresh voices in the mix with the announce team. Now we're back to Cole and King. I hate everything.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

So Cole goes back to being a face after losing one match? Lame.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_No Jimmys match. Truth is gonna raw dog Cena_


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

R-Truth is so much more tolerable as a psycho


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LMFAO "SHUT UP WE TALKIN"


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

there will be a dead audio guy found behind the arena tonight


----------



## eljoker (May 30, 2011)

The trittontan gave out druring the washed up rappers promo lol


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Did they just mix some Big Valbowski music into the Kharma recap, HELLO LAAAAAAAAADIES.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Ditcka said:


> I don't see how "So bad he's good" is necessarily bad
> 
> For a time, I was honestly starting to like Otunga just because of how miserable he was and how much everyone enjoyed it


It's like NXT season 3, it was a fucking train wreck but it made me laugh every week.


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

That sequence was one of the most entertaining in recent memory.


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

kobra860 said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

hmmm first i thought it was my tv so i reset it then i thought it was my comcast box so i reset it finally i figured it was the damn product truck for the off timing


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

So Kharma is going to talk? Oh boy...i don't like this.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Panther said:


> Get what? Can a person of color please explain R Truth's statement?


*opens up the Blacktionary*

"he is going to get his ass kicked"

that help?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

You gon get got. Truth is the shit. I dont care what anyone says.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

cant wait for Kharma. better be good ..


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm surprised Kofi is fighting with his brother in ICU currently.







trolololol.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cena 
#1 rule to be funny
dont try to be funny


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Kharma speaks tonight? Way to kill a character vince... well done.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Josh Mathews not being on Raw is a travesty, he was just coming into his own. Should have made Cole a manager and stuck Josh there.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Kharma is going to speak tonight? When she was in TNA did she ever speak on the mic? I don't think she has.


----------



## theREIGN™ (Apr 23, 2011)

R-Truth is starting to grow on me. Mainly because his catchphrase is you gon' get got. It's mind blowing that the WWE came up with that, that's fucking amazing. R-Truth is hilarious. The Rascal Flatts line was kind of lame. And I blame the WWE, John Cena used to be pretty funny back when he was feuding with Edge, I don't think he's coming up with all of his stuff these days. Could be wrong.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mr. Every Night said:


> So Kharma is going to talk? Oh boy...i don't like this.


Yep. Hold on folks, here comes a stinker


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

I agree, i don't like Kharma having to speak this soon. Fucking "A" :/


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Cena/Truth main event?

Well, cya folks, thats me done for the night.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

punx06 said:


> Kharma speaks tonight? Way to kill a character vince... well done.


Pretty sure Vince had nothing to do with her *allegedly* getting pregnant. Well, maybe, it is Vince.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

wat


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

:LMAO now we know what the production crew was doing


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Kharma is going to do a promo about her abortion.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

what a cockfest


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Mr. Every Night said:


> So Kharma is going to talk? Oh boy...i don't like this.



She could actually cut a pretty good promo if she wants...


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Hoping for a five star match


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Well now we know why the sound was fucked up. Those production guys were just having a party in the parking lot outside the big bus.


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Vicki=SEXY


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> :LMAO now we know what the production crew was doing


:lmao :lmao It all makes sense!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Joseph29 said:


> Kharma is going to speak tonight? When she was in TNA did she ever speak on the mic? I don't think she has.


She actually did. Though it was close to caveman talk such as "Kong will kill blond"


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Blonde hair! Thank fuck.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

This is a weird RAW. Where's Justin Roberts?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> It's like NXT season 3, it was a fucking train wreck but it made me laugh every week.


Exactly, that was honestly one of the best NXT's just because of how much of an abomination is was

that and Cole and Josh's obvious disdain with it, and their jokes that accompanied it helped out a lot too


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

So blonde again?


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

No new Ziggler theme?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

leon79 said:


> Hoping for a five star match


It's Raw dude, you're watching the wrong show for wrestling. That's what SD and Superstars are for.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Vikcie is getting hotter every fucking week. WOW!


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Joseph29 said:


> Kharma is going to speak tonight? When she was in TNA did she ever speak on the mic? I don't think she has.


Check this out
Not in TNA but still she talks! lol 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kuoGz8boDo


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

It's like the whole Lawler/Cole thing never happened....

Wish it would have never happened...


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

No one cares for Kofi


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

same theme?


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

God dammit,I really hope Cole's not face again,sure he was starting to get a little annoying,but there is nothing worse than Cole and Lawler on commentary when both are face,ugh.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Dolph and his blonde hair, he still looks like a jobber tho.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

JadeMN said:


> Vicki=SEXY


You're out of your head.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Hmm now I think about it, anyone think that Coles setting up King for an attack by pretending to apologise?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

No Justin Roberts?

No Josh Mathews?

The fuck is going on tonight?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

They need to change Kofi's theme song. He's not even fucking Jamaican anymore!!!!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Dolph looks good.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Vicki is dog ugly but her ass looks good in that red dress_


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So that painful, 6 month long feud between Cole and King was all for nothing? Fuck you WWE. :lmao


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

JadeMN said:


> Vicki=SEXY


She isn't a stunner, but she is much better than she was a few years ago. The fat jokes can't really be made now.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Shut up, Jerry. You tubby fuck.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Ziggler's new gimmick should be that he has a new look every week :lmao 

It could honestly work


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

why couldnt there be the silence during this match #raw


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

'The One' Billy Gunn


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> No one cares for Kofi


That's exactly why the fans were chanting Kofi right?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

TECHNICAL DIFFICULTIES = JERICHO


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Josh Mathews not being on Raw is terrible.


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

Mini Orton just turned into Mini Heidenreich. Cole should be Mini scared


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

zig back to the blond hair!!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

punx06 said:


> Kharma speaks tonight? Way to kill a character vince... well done.




How else will she be able to point out Mark Henry is her baby's daddy?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Michael Cole and King are back to fake chuckling over his terrible jokes.


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Vicki looks good in red


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> She could actually cut a pretty good promo if she wants...



That actually isn't bad at all. Maybe JoMo could take lessons from her on the road.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Total Package said:


> You're out of your head.


Any guy who wouldn't is a fucking ****.

MILF


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> They need to change Kofi's theme song. He's not even fucking Jamacian anymore!!!!


He never was.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Ziggler/Kingston was such a barnburner on Smackdown we've got to see it again. Do you think they can catch lightning in a bottle for a second time?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Amber B said:


> So that painful, 6 month long feud between Cole and King was all for nothing? Fuck you WWE. :lmao


It's probably gonna start up again soon. I don't think it's over, unfortunately.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Vicky has a face like a Bulldog chewing a Wasp


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Strike said:


> 'The One' Billy Gunn


Say what you want about that gimmick - his music kicked ass.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Hang on Zigglers hair isn't slicked back anymore, how can he do his taunt with the Mr Anderson cut?


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Damn Vickie's not bad in that red dress.

Hell I'd squirt in her.

I'd leave right after, but I'd still squirt in her.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

I wish Cole and Lawler both would shut the fuck up.


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

GO ON KOFI.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Berbarito said:


> Any guy who wouldn't is a fucking ****.
> 
> MILF


She's fat with a horse face and saggy tits.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Ditcka said:


> Ziggler's new gimmick should be that he has a new look every week :lmao
> 
> It could honestly work


Worked for Madonna. Re-inventing himself.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Ricezilla said:


> TECHNICAL DIFFICULTIES = JERICHO


That would be an awesome way for him to return.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I wouldn't mind smashing Vickie


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I miss heel Michael Cole. :'(


----------



## RKO123OrtonWinsIt (May 31, 2011)

lol, "dolph ziggler"


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

The King needs to shut up. Vickie looking real good tonight. :agree:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Does it show how predictable WWE is when I knew they were going to commercial literally as soon as Kofi was pushed off the turnbuckle?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Holy fuckballs Vickie. That cheating ex boyfriend trainer of yours really did put in work. Don't be _too_ mad at him.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I hate that they're pretending that the feud never happened between Cole and Lawler, but it's a thousand times better then those two sniping at each other all show.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

leon79 said:


> Hmm now I think about it, anyone think that Coles setting up King for an attack by pretending to apologise?


Yeah and Booker T as well I think. Now are there any monsters in FCW?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

That Burger King commercial was *intense.*


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

I new as soon as heel cole would go everyone would start getting pissed off at the commentary again :lmao


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL Vicky fat ass.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I miss the Cole Mine :sad::sad::sad:


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

hmmm forgot bout tough enough oh well


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Damn Vickie's not bad in that red dress.
> 
> Hell I'd squirt in her.
> 
> *I'd leave right after, but I'd still squirt in her*.


that part is funny but I feel the same way...


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Kisses Cleavage said:


> Josh Mathews not being on Raw is terrible.


I guess Cole is going to be the neutral-face play by play announcer again.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Love Calculator huh? LOL


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

People moan Cole and King are fighting all show, and when they are not - people still moan.

Great.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Kisses Cleavage said:


> Dolph and his blonde hair, he still looks like a jobber tho.


Has to be an improvement over looking like an Evan Bourne action figure though?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

cole and king acting like nothing happened


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

What the fuck is with everyone's obsession with Vickie today?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

psx71 said:


> What the fuck is with everyone's obsession with Vickie today?


Cause she is single again.


----------



## "Dashing" Rachel (Dec 29, 2010)

Where's Justin Roberts?


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

psx71 said:


> What the fuck is with everyone's obsession with Vickie today?


datass


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

I suddenly remember how bad babyface Michael Cole was.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The-Rock-Says said:


> People moan Cole and King are fighting all show, and when they are not - people still moan.
> 
> Great.


Yeah man. It's like there's different views in a community or something. Or some people might actually change their opinions, what idiots! Or.. now here is the really crazy part.. some people think there is a medium there that isn't being exploited at all.

Some people!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

psx71 said:


> What the fuck is with everyone's obsession with Vickie today?


Ever since Kharma debuted, Vickie got promoted from worst looking Diva on the Roster.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

The-Rock-Says said:


> People moan Cole and King are fighting all show, and when they are not - people still moan.
> 
> Great.


I moan when Cole is commentating. He's not good at it. Ever.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

So wait..COLE is NORMAL now suddenly? He's not cutting down KING? I just tuned in a little bit ago


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

punx06 said:


> I suddenly remember how bad babyface Michael Cole was.


Michael Cole's always been bad. Heel or face, he just sucks!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Good crowd.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Did cole just say Ziggler is a tough wrestler?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

"Dashing" Rachel said:


> Where's Justin Roberts?


doing another episode of Jerry Springer...someone has to have that video...


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> datass


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

commentary need JR.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

"Like" sign is awesome.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mr. Every Night said:


> So wait..COLE is NORMAL now suddenly? He's not cutting down KING? I just tuned in a little bit ago


Cole...normal? Does not compute


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

This crowd is hot!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Fame Asser.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

They really could use Matthews tonight,Cole/Lawler is an awful duo.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Fame Asser!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Man, this is pretty good.


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Billy Gun Finisher?


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

I don't understand the Vickie fat jokes. Look at the difference in this picture:


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

This is actually one of the better matches I have seen in a while


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Billy Gunn is going to sue Dolph for gimmick infringement


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Kofi is so fucking over it isn't funny, but WWE still will not push him.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hopefully Ryder has a match tonight he's been burying catering long enough.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

RandomRage said:


>


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

This is actually a good match


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This match is awkward.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

boom drop shitty finisher


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Hasn't he always done the Fame Asser?


----------



## theREIGN™ (Apr 23, 2011)

Kofi's starting to get stale to me. He does a great job and has tons of potential, but they've given his character no depth. He's never been in a personal feud.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

nice match


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Ziggler clean over US champ. As if we needed more proof that that title meant nothing.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Wasn't expecting it, but that was a solid match.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Good match


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Great match. Billy Gun getting a well deserved push.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Change of hair colour, change of fortune


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Zig-Zag Baby


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

NateTahGreat said:


> I don't understand the Vickie fat jokes. Look at the difference in this picture:


Looks the same, tbh.

Though she looks better on tv now than she does in those pics. Might just be the tight dress...


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Good match


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Really good match. Kofi and Ziggler have great chemistry.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Awesome match to kick things off. 3 1/2 stars.


----------



## Thor Odinsson (May 2, 2011)

So the US champion has lost twice in a row clean? Man, WWE is really trying to make sure titles dont mean shit


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Vicki looks good. Her legs are tone! You go gurl!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Jordo said:


> boom drop shitty finisher


That must explain why it's not a finisher.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow King and Cole agreeing tonight is making me pretty sick :/

Wait..maybe Cole is still heel by what he said about Riley lol


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Kofi's lost more than he's won since getting the title. WWE are really stupid about booking their champions unless their names start with "J" and end in "ohn Cena".


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Am i seeing things or is Hurley from lost in the front row?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Heidenreich's looking pretty small these days.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ALEX RILEY 3:16


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Shut the fuck up Tito.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

omg, i think i just saw hurley from lost in audience in the front row!


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Vicki in a bikini=YUM


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Vickie's ass=RATINGS


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Bleeding_Walls said:


>


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

sweet maybe A-Ri can beat down Cole next


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

NateTahGreat said:


> I don't understand the Vickie fat jokes. Look at the difference in this picture:


She's wearing a damn sweatshirt in the second one.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Truths Ident lol


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

If you can look past the face, Vickie can get it

Cause the body is on point


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thor Odinsson said:


> So the US champion has lost twice in a row clean? Man, WWE is really trying to make sure titles dont mean shit


Pretty sure they've gotten beyond trying at this point


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Good match 4/5


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That was a cheesy Cena smile, even by his standards.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

So are they going to re air Truth's promo?


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

sjfc said:


> Am i seeing things or is Hurley from lost in the front row?


OMG, iam not the only one that NOTICED!, yes i saw that too!, when vickie was going around the ring,! :O


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I thought the match was slopppppy, in comparison to what they've done in the past.

What is up with WWE rehashing matches. We've seen Kofi/Dolph and Mysterio/Punk a ton of times over the past year, year and a half.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

RandomRage said:


>


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Cena is such a cheesy fuck.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Holy shit they travelled back in time and got Joey Styles for that Super 8 trailer.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

So Ziggler is not hunting the US championship at last...


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

TheCurtHawkins 

The guacamole in catering is excellent. #RAW

:lmao

Livin' the dream!


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

If WWE was anime, this would be a filler episode.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

ToddTheBod said:


> I thought the match was slopppppy, in comparison to what they've done in the past.
> 
> What is up with WWE rehashing matches. We've seen Kofi/Dolph and Mysterio/Punk a ton of times over the past year, year and a half.


Cause during the draft they just pretty much switched the mid cards on both shows. So we'll be getting a lot of the same feuds, just on a different night now.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Kofi's job is to just win midcard belts and lose all the time. That is Kofi's gimmick.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Total Package said:


> She's wearing a damn sweatshirt in the second one.


Throw me a bone, it's hard to find pictures of Vickie from this year that aren't just of her head.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

How long can King really keep up the facade with his "Vickie is fat and ugly" jokes? Even he was looking at her ass when she had her back to the announcer table.. she's sexy as hell now, serious cougar material and newly single I hear.. call me Vickie.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

If A-Ri beats up Cole like he did to the Miz, i will officially jump on the bandwagon.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Bleeding_Walls said:


>


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

To the papers.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Da papers


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Really hope Truth wins Mitb,though he'll most likely just be in a filler title match :/


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh boy, a movie starring Randy Orton...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

PAPERS


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm sick of seeing previews for "That's What I am" every week.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

RandomRage said:


> If WWE was anime, this would be a filler episode.


And Cena would be Goku


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So what happens when he actually goes to the papers?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

RICARDO!!! FTW!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

RKO696 said:


> If you can look past the face, Vickie can get it
> 
> Cause the body is on point


paper bag it and it's all gravy


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Time to go to the papers


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

ADR=G.O.A.T


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Ricardo > EVERYONE. It's simply true.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo Rodríguez my Hero.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

DEL RIO


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

OK now Raw is about to become great.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Nice Audi


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

RICARDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

cole not going mad over riley lol


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

RandomRage said:


>


I see yours and raise you a:


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

...Dead silence :lmao


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I WILL GO TO THE PAPERS IF I HAVE TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice car.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

ADR, ballin' outta control!!!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I like Del Rio but I mark for Ricardo more


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

We need Josh to tell us how much that car costs!


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

Look at him now, look at him now... He's goin to the pa-pers.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Headliner said:


> So what happens when he actually goes to the papers?


Nobody knows since nobody went to see the movie


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

What's an Ordi R8? I saw an Audi R8, bot not an Ordi.


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

ADR=Best on RAW


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Del Rios gimmick is now seriously stale.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Annihilus said:


> How long can King really keep up the facade with his "Vickie is fat and ugly" jokes? Even he was looking at her ass when she had her back to the announcer table.. she's sexy as hell now, serious cougar material and newly single I hear.. call me Vickie.


Especially when Lawler's face looks like melting wax.


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

Kane should interrupt about a minute into this segment....


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

@RonKillings You people see what I mean? I speak the TRUTH and WWE audio goes out! Conspiracy!! WWE has been conspiring and tonight was proof!

(via twitter)


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Sweet ride

I wonder if WWE gets paid to advertise those cars lol


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh good, green card jokes. Nice fresh material.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

What a car ADR is driving.

audi r8 what a fucking car.


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

ADR got paper


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

"MY NAME IS ALBERTO DEL RIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO..." shutup.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Pete Griffin got owned last week


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

lol at King :"I'm not even sure if he has a green card"


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Alberto comes out and cuts promos every week, and all I hear is:






I guess Show didn't want to wear the ribbon.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I would love this video to cut out and make ADR look like a complete tool.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

BOLA DE ELEFANTES!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Del Rios gimmick is now seriously stale.


Shhhhhhh! Mexican JBL is supposed to be the Future


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

peter griffin time!


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

The Assassin™ said:


> Kofi is so fucking over it isn't funny, but WWE still will not push him.


Probably because he isnt anywhere near as over as you make him out to be.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

What's with the Terminator music lol.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

am i missing something? why del rio vs big show?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

This look back reminds me, has Nexus ever won a title clean?


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Just remembered who the new tag team champs were :lmao


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

IT .......WASN'T ......MY ....FAULT


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

angry big show is hillarious


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> I see yours and raise you a:


That is so hilariously bad that I dont have anything for it. Good job sir :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that's what Show gets for putting his hands on Ricardo. 

Sounded like a hippo dying last week. And I loved the heart monitor sound that never stopped.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol at WWE going over the top with the special effects.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

They are trying so desperately to get Del Rio over.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

LMAO @ the slow-mo screams


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

HE DID IT FOR DA ROCK


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

his promo is waaay overdone


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

cindel25 said:


> am i missing something? why del rio vs big show?


That's what the vignette is for.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

ADR was big game hunting. It was all just sport.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

I just want to see Ricardo dropkick someone


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Kane selled that injury better than Big Show did


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Zzzzzzz...


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

I love this shit. I don't know why but I do.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Kisses Cleavage said:


> HE DID IT FOR DA ROCK


Eye ditit Fo duh Rok


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

It would be awesome if the Spanish announcers translated Ricardo in to English.

Oh, and in before Lawler makes a Home Depot joke in reference to ADR.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Prideisking said:


> I just want to see Ricardo dropkick someone


He's a pretty good wrestler.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

ME ASUSTO LOL RICARDO WAS SCARE OF THE BIG SHOW!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

And again they make Show sound like a dinosaur.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

he touched your car ..so you ran him down...yeah that seems fair


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

I just finished taking a year of Spanish, yet I didn't understand just about any of that.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

A A A A A A A


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I'd be careful when putting your hands on Ricardo, Del Rio. He might dropkick your ass.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I liked him better when he came across as a well to do Lifetime movie raptist. Now he just annoys the fuck out of me.


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Pay up people


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow Del Rio is stale and you can barely hear the crowd


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

NyQuil said:


> This look back reminds me, has Nexus ever won a title clean?


They've never won a match clean. fpalm


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

WOAH. "GET WELL SOON" HE OWNED THE FUCK OUT OF BIG SHOW.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm surprised Kane didn't come out and chokeslam him through the mat.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm taking Spanish next year lol


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

DON'T TOUCH RICARDO!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Next time, wear the fucking ribbon.


----------



## RKOIsmail (Sep 23, 2006)

Man, WWE killed his heat completely. Del Rio got his shit fucked by the booking staff.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Ricardo for world champ!!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

that wink is sexual


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Brisco Brothers reference ftw


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Poor heat for Del Raw...


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Punk to job to Mysterio for the 23908528509th time


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah. Get well soon Big Show, so you can come back and bury Del Rio fpalm


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

ToddTheBod said:


> They've never won a match clean. fpalm


Cena won them the tag titles if old Nexus counts.


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

No ADR Match


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

EVE <3


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Chiller88 said:


> I just finished taking a year of Spanish, yet I didn't understand just about any of that.


am guessing you failed the class


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

I hope everybody knows if CM Punk loses to Rey Rey odds are he is leaving


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

eve and kelly kelly, Im happy


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They are just rubbing it in for Christian fans. :lmao
Holy fuck.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Dang, what a shot of Eve.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Women should crouch more.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Unfortunately for the Divas this is piss break time again.


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

Where is Ultimo Dragon


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh my i enjoyed that view.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Kelly Kameltoe


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Why is Eve doing a Crabcore stance?


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

cavs25 said:


> am guessing you failed the class


I actually got B's both semesters I took it.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

They're pushing Del Rio down our throats pretty hard.. doesn't seem to be catching on with the fans though, and he's pretty dull in the ring so far in his WWE career, I can't even remember one of his matches that really sticks out to me. Also since he went to RAW he's kind of getting Drew McIntyre reactions when Drew was the focus of Smackdown for a couple months.. whole lotta silence without the edited in boos.


----------



## theREIGN™ (Apr 23, 2011)

This show sucks. So to get our interest back they give us a Divas tag team match. Kelly Kelly's hot and all, but I'm thinking now's a great time to stop watching. And Ricardo Rodriguez can go. He was a solid trainer in SoCal before coming to the WWE.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm so ready to lose a Kiss My Foot match to Kelly Kelly.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

People are still thinking Christian is out of the main event scene?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I miss Lance Storm.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

imagine that threesome mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Punk/Rey gonna tear shit up tonight.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

No Kharma means piss break for me.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Eve cleavage and Kelly stretching = nice

Them wrestling the Bellas = terrible


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

EVE SO SEXY


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Is it just me or was something happening right as it cut to commercial?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

These Cadbury adverts are so fucking old now


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Bring on the Bella's plz.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

RandomRage said:


> That is so hilariously bad that I dont have anything for it. Good job sir :lmao


Can someone remind me what that GIF with Vince pulling on his ear is suppose to signal? lol


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Annihilus said:


> They're pushing Del Rio down our throats pretty hard.. doesn't seem to be catching on with the fans though, and he's pretty dull in the ring so far in his WWE career, *I can't even remember one of his matches that really sticks out to me*. Also since he went to RAW he's kind of getting Drew McIntyre reactions when Drew was the focus of Smackdown for a couple months.. whole lotta silence without the edited in boos.


You miss Extreme Rules?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

So looking forward to watching Rey Rey go over... again!!


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Kharma coming out during the divas match is perfect


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

LOL the Champion got a jobber entrance


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Brie has a tattoo in her lower area?


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

Mr. Every Night said:


> Can someone remind me what that GIF with Vince pulling on his ear is suppose to signal? lol


I think it was when Flair was named the co-GM back in 2001. Not 100% sure though.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Here's something new: Diva tag matches!


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Kelly is fucking smoking.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Bella Twins & KK are so fucking hot!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Great camera work.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Chiller88 said:


> I think it was when Flair was named the co-GM back in 2001. Not 100% sure though.


You are correct


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Chiller88 said:


> I think it was when Flair was named the co-GM back in 2001. Not 100% sure though.


yes


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Lets go brie


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

My goodness.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Well Ill be back going to order a pizza and watch the Undertaker walk to the ring in slow motion


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Eve should come out to ziggler's theme. It fits so much better.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Come on Nip Slip.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Eve needs to getting naked.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

everyone is just waiting to see if kharma comes out.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Total Package said:


> Here's something new: Diva tag matches!





Wrestling matters!


Oh wait, wrong company.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Michael Cole is actually putting someone over who isn't himself? WHAT?!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Kharma in 3...2...oh wait.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

End this now please


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Cole.... just be blunt like before. No one really wants to sit through these diva matches.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ZeGermanz said:


> Brie has a tattoo in her lower area?


Yep


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Kelly Kameltoe


I noticed that aswell


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Can't go for a smoke during divas matches now Kelly is on RAW_


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

Kharma, where art thou?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I try so hard to support the Divas division. I know women can wrestle well. But I know THESE women cannot.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

The best thing about Kharma was that she ended these matches in a hurry.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Nunziooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Chiller88 said:


> I think it was when Flair was named the co-GM back in 2001. Not 100% sure though.


i always thought it was a signal from vince to either play a music theme or someone to come out lol


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Berbarito said:


> You miss Extreme Rules?


Yeah I did actually, the stream I was watching crapped out partially so I never saw that match.


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Bella Twins & KK are so fucking hot!


Agree


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Nuncio...stop arguing with the blonde and referee the damn match.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

NUZIO.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

How can you not tell which Bella is which? There's an ugly one. That would be Nikki.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Every time a Divas match is on, i get sleepy


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

This match is causing technical difficulties for lil jimmy


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

I see the Bella's have taken lesson from Melina with the war crys :no:


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

crowd is dead...where is kharma?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

RandomRage said:


> Women should crouch more.


i second that


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

This is the WWE women's division without Kharma...no fucking reaction at all. Disgusting.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

She'd like to thank the wwe universe and her cosmetic surgeon.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Wrestling matters!
> 
> 
> Oh wait, wrong company.


:lmao


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

*WAITS FOR KHARMA TO COME OUT~!!*


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

STINK FACE!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

NUZIO > All the women in this ring.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I'll bet you back in her day she was way better looking than her daughters. Maybe even now.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

C'mon, Nunzio, call this one down the middle!


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Come on Pussy slip!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wrestling matters to Kelly Kelly.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

spank me plzz kelly!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

crowd doesnt care that much, at least they got some decent match time


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

bewbs!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

stinkface!


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Nice Move Kelly LOL


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

I would do vile, vile, vile things to Kelly Kelly.


----------



## RKO123OrtonWinsIt (May 31, 2011)

yayyy


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Atrocious.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And the stinkface just randomly added to Kelly's "arsenal".


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

That has got to be the weirdest stinkface I've ever seen


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Datmove in the corner.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

No Kharma? I'm surprised somewhat. It's sad cuz i'm really looking forward to her to return :/


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nunzio, what a ref.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Did anyone see her boob?:lmao


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

Nunzio = new favorite ref.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Rzzzzzzz...


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

The Assassin™ said:


> This match is causing technical difficulties for lil jimmy


:lmao:


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_That was so hot, Kelly has such a fuckin amazing ass_


----------



## RKOIsmail (Sep 23, 2006)

inb4returnofattutideera


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

No Kharma during the Divas match.

IWC to explode in 5...4...3...


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

They better keep pushing Riley dammit


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

I wouldn't mind a 'stinkface' from Kelly Kelly tbh.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

WC said:


> Did anyone see her boob?:lmao


No I was focused on her vulva.

I do not regret my decision.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

damn, i've missed a couple weeks and didn't realize how much i've missed


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

That match needed more Eve. Come on K2, you're not Torrie Wilson, get your shit together!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Alex Riley 3:16


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

WC said:


> Did anyone see her boob?:lmao


I thought I saw a slip there too.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Kisses Cleavage said:


> Alex Riley 3:16


This, tbh.


----------



## RKOIsmail (Sep 23, 2006)

Boob slip on Monday Night Raw, audio troubles, Vince is throwing a shit! lol.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

i_know_who_i_am™;9778528 said:


> _That was so hot, Kelly has such a fuckin amazing ass_


LOL! Actually she doesn't...I can post women in this thread who have "amazing" asses


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TankOfRate said:


> That match needed more Eve. Come on K2, you're not Torrie Wilson, get your shit together!


Damn right she aint Torrie. Torrie was much hotter


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

i wouldn't mind a naked kelly kelly stink face


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

Omg lol @ all the comments.


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

WC said:


> Did anyone see her boob?:lmao


Whose?


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

AARON'S!!!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Stacy Keibler > All the current WWE Diva's combined


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Aarons 3:16


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Nexus One said:


> LOL! Actually she doesn't...I can post women in this thread who have "amazing" asses


You been at R Truths crack pipe son?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

AARON'S WITH SONG!!! JUSTICE PREVAILS!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

RKOIsmail said:


> Boob slip on Monday Night Raw, audio troubles, Vince is throwing a shit! lol.


The problems in the beginning was due to the storms they are having there.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Frozen Inferno said:


> AARON'S!!!






NOOOOOBOOOOODY.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

All I do is watch Divas matches for boob slips, and the one time I don't watch there's a damn boob slip!? C'mon!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nexus One said:


> LOL! Actually she doesn't...I can post women in this thread who have "amazing" asses


Could you? We need some real entertainment


----------



## Krovax (Apr 19, 2011)

RKOIsmail said:


> Boob slip on Monday Night Raw, audio troubles, Vince is throwing a shit! lol.


New edition of Raw Oldschool


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Nexus One said:


> This is the WWE women's division without Kharma...no fucking reaction at all. Disgusting.


The crowd was clapping with Kelly Kelly, and they gave a good pop when she won. I know its habit to hate on the divas and they usually deserve it, but don't make stuff up.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

psx71 said:


> Stacy Keibler > All the current WWE Diva's combined


Trish in her prime was up there.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Nexus One said:


> LOL! Actually she doesn't...I can post women in this thread who have "amazing" asses











We're waiting...


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Beelzebubs said:


> You been at R Truths crack pipe son?


No he hasn't. Kelly Kelly is as flat as a board


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

not for the first time in the last month I am failing to see a point to Raw, and am going to bed. Night all.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I swear this wardrobe malfunction thing happens to the Bellas weekly. You'd think they switch the gear up or something, it pisses me off when girls/guys have to constantly adjust their gear whilst wrestling.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

omgwtfbbq fail.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yes because you can fucking smell that in the arena, Tito.


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Cole Miner 4 Life


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Omaha is the vacation place of America?


----------



## RKOIsmail (Sep 23, 2006)

WC said:


> The problems in the beginning was due to the storms they are having there.


So I'm guessing that view of Nebraska was shot beforehand?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

WAYNE NEWTON


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

The Raw GM signed a Smackdown superstar?

The fuck is this?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Does that mean Riley on SD and Raw full time?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Riley was drafted to SD, unless they've decided to move em back to RAW.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

No King, Omaha is not the vaction capitol


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

TankOfRate said:


> I swear this wardrobe malfunction thing happens to the Bellas weekly. You'd think they switch the gear up or something, it pisses me off when girls/guys have to constantly adjust their gear whilst wrestling.


You're complaining? That's like the only reason anyone watches the diva matches.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

............And Cole's back to being a heel when it comes to the Miz.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

astrosfan said:


> Omaha is the vacation place of America?


I didn't even know Omaha was a city


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Back on Raw? He never went to Smackdown..you just made it sound like he did. STUPID. FUCKING REAL STUPID.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Beat the shit out of him :lmao


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Night all....work at 530.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

RKOIsmail said:


> So I'm guessing that view of Nebraska was shot beforehand?


I read it on Styles twitter, fucker must be lying:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TankOfRate said:


> I swear this wardrobe malfunction thing happens to the Bellas weekly. You'd think they switch the gear up or something, it pisses me off when girls/guys have to constantly adjust their gear whilst wrestling.


Or at least wear a bra or double stick tape.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

you could replace Miz with Vince in this promo and very easily make it look like backstage lol


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Come back Josh!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

CoverD said:


> You're complaining? That's like the only reason anyone watches the diva matches.


Inaccurate.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Prideisking said:


> I didn't even know Omaha was a city


I didn't even know Omaha was real thing that existed.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Wonder if Riley will come out to music


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO BE HIS FRIEND!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Alex Riley 3:16

A-Ri's theme music is pretty badass


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

RILEY 3:16


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice music for Riley.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

New music?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Riley has his own theme!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Linkin Park....really?


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Nice A-Ry pop


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Woah, Riley has his own theme??


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Wow, A-Ri has some nice entrance music.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

riley with the badass music


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Entrance theme ain't bad...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

nice


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

He has his own music now


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Seemed to get quite a pop.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Awesome theme. No pun intended.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

them shirts were cheap


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

MIZ IS THE SHIZ


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Shit... he has actually awesome theme music : o


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

YEAH A-RI! BIDNESS IS PICKING UP!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Riley has entrance music? Nice.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Solid entrance music. Maybe they're gonna get behind this guy.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

That was an A-Bomb... from A-Ri!

And he's got a theme/titantron now... cool.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Damn, A. Ri's theme is like a Boss.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Hmmm I like Riley's theme


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Cool song


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Nexus One said:


> Back on Raw? He never went to Smackdown..you just made it sound like he did. STUPID. FUCKING REAL STUPID.


He did go to SD once and got RKOed by Orton.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

thats some dope music for Riley


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Riley is getting pushed. Yes!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Woot! Alex Riley!!!! just so you know I was his only stan on this forum. haters to the left!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

No, it's worse than Linkin Park!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Awesome theme.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow his own theme already, WWE must have plans for him


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Does anyone else notice that they completely ripped off Crazy Train?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Alex Riley ftw


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Decent music for Riley.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Cool theme.


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)

A theme with lyrics? is a push coming?


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Riley has music!


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

So, A-Ri is now a wrestler considering he has his own music. Good job.


----------



## Krovax (Apr 19, 2011)

And here comes new downstait theme


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

virus21 said:


> Could you? We need some real entertainment


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

YES! he has music!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Why. 

Does.

Alex.

Riley.

Have.

A.

Theme.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The Miz sexually satisfied you every night!!!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Freshly recorded, brand-new Downstait song for A-Ri's theme. LOVE IT!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Miz kept feeding Riley to Cena


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Digging Riley's entrance, both music and them green spotlights through the crowd.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

"Alex Riley... How could you?!" :lmao


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

That a boy A-Ri! Nice pop for him, cool intro and theme song too. I;m diggin' face Riley!


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

wow a debut theme thats not a gutar solo


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Nexus One said:


>


Ghetto booty?


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Cole is going to get pwnd.


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

Riley's eyes are blacker than R-truth in a tanning booth.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Riley beat up cole and you are a super mega baby face


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Somebody Gif that shrug


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

cindel25 said:


> Woot! Alex Riley!!!! just so you know I was his only stan on this forum. haters to the left!


I'm sure there are many other of his fans named Stan. Lets be real


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Big pop for Riley! This is great...


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

Liking Riley's theme!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Nexus One said:


>


...who's that. :sex


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

A-Ri's song was not to bad actually


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

He was like your father! And he thought of you as a brother! It's a weird family, but that's not the point!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Nexus One said:


>


Good Job. You can find random women anywhere with a better ass than Kelly Kelly. I hate to say this because Im probably going to get flamed but Kelly Kelly is another run of the mill blonde to me


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Beelzebubs said:


> Ghetto booty?


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Beelzebubs said:


> Ghetto booty?


UNATTRACTIVE!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Alex Riley got his own theme music before Wade Barrett.

I really wish they would of kept his "cocky jock" gimmick with the letterman jacket. His _Hit The Showers _was an awesome finisher.

It's cool to see him on his own. (even if he's suppose to be on Smackdown.)


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Riley to start beating the crap out of cole!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Even sounding like a face now


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Kingofstuff said:


> Riley's eyes are blacker than R-truth in a tanning booth.


Sign of the devil.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

WHAT!!!!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i can't stand A-Ri but i really hope he beats the hell out of Cole right now


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*ALEX RILEY FOR PRESIDENT*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Alex Riley 3:16 says "i've never felt better in my life"


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice pop for Riley, but he's still a moron.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Michael Cole to become Miz's manager?


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Kiss my feet. Kiss theeeeeeeem!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Riley to beat down Cole


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh, I bet you'd get down on your knees, Cole...


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

How long before Alex Riley botches and gets shipped back to FCW?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Kisses Cleavage said:


> Alex Riley 3:16 says "i've never felt better in my life"


That's gotta stick.


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

Why dont the divas wear more clothes?


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

Riley = win.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Nexus One said:


>


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Riley vs Cole feud!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

cue The Miz...


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Are we really witnessing character development here? Damn A-Ri, get down witcho bad self.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Alex Riley to break Undertakers streak, and undisputed Champion!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Why doesn't The Miz say all of this stuff to Riley, himself?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

A-Ri mic botch incoming in 3...2...


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Still don't get what people think they see in ARi. Just not finding it.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

This is great,Alex is a good young star.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

BASTARD!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

wtf bastard


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Cole gon' get got.


----------



## RKO123OrtonWinsIt (May 31, 2011)

inb4Mizinterferes


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

i sense a main eventer in the making


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Cole said bastard!!!!!! Awesome :lmao


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

RILEY KILLED KENNY!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

AW, HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLL NAW.............


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

GO MIZ


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

BASTARD?!

WHERE ARE YOU PG, WHY CAN'T I FIND YOUUUUUU?!?!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Miz looking dapper in pink.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Damn Riley is getting huge pops right now and here comes Miz to bore me


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

WHY IS THAT FAN ATTACKING A-RY?


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

THINK OF THE CHILDREN COLE


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Quote of the night,

"Its the miz from behind on Alex Riley, what else..."


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

OMGZZ ATTITOOOD ERA


----------



## Thor Odinsson (May 2, 2011)

"The Miz, from behind, on Alex Riley. What else" So accurate King


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

miz beating up riley while wearing pink lol


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Kingofstuff said:


> Riley's eyes are blacker than R-truth in a tanning booth.


How delightfully racist.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

AWMAHGAWD ARTITUD ARA R BAK!?#!23641#$^5%4235


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just another lover's quarrel. One of them will be on the bottom in an hour.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

woah, Miz's shirt just blinded me there....


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

damn you miz!! Damn you! my poor Riley


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm liking Miz's shirt.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

That's one hot pink shirt. And I don't mean "attractive".


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

GET HIS ASS RILEY.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice Pink shirt, Miz!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

A-Ri is getting crazy pop


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

If they want to get Riley over they should have had him attack Cole, then have the Miz beatdown next week. 

Nevermind he's fighting back lol. Awesome


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Was Miz about to go for a punt??


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)

hot pink shirt lol


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Silent Alarm said:


> AW, HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLL NAW.............


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Miz needs to find some less tearable shirts.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Shit... Riley is fucking showing me something. Damn.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Miz is a bitch.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Miz is going to spend a fortune on a new wardrobe because of Riley.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Dodgy shirt, Miz. Very dodgy.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> UNATTRACTIVE!


You wnated a Woman with more ass and got one. What's the problem again?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

You've gotta hand it to Riley, his beatdowns ARE legit.

Miz was busted up last week. It appears as though he's going to be again.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Alex Riley=OVER


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Just another lover's quarrel. One of them will be on the bottom in an hour.


It looks as if Riley is positioning himself on top of miz.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

These two work well together, can belive this fued


----------



## pochepiller (Feb 21, 2005)

Miz shirt are cheap!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

gay tight shirt


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

They have made Miz look like a bitch the last 2 weeks :lmao


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Damn Riley.

I legitimately think AiRai's gonna be a huge star.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

That was another A-Bomb... from A-Ri!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

BERRIED


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Two weeks in a row of good booking for Riley so somethings bound to change of course.


----------



## KYSeahawks (Nov 5, 2007)

This is loudest I have heard the crowd all night. Lets see if they continue this push for A-RI


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I can't hear Cole's commentary...Miz's shirt is too loud.


----------



## Krovax (Apr 19, 2011)

Another nice Miz shirt ruined

Damm you Riley XD


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Run gay boy Run

Alex Riley vs. Miz at Capital Punishment


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

the crowd ate this shit up


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Just another lover's quarrel. One of them will be on the bottom in an hour.


CORNER! NOW!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

A-ri making Miz look like a bitch.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Man, The Miz is looking like more and more of a bitch each and every day. This is the guy they had as champ for 6 months? He had to run away from a taller, stronger, more over version of himself.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He should have won Tough Enough.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

the girl in the crowd was hot


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

How is Riley so over?


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

So a former world champion running away from an amateur?


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Prideisking said:


> You wnated a Woman with more ass and got one. What's the problem again?


Well she's got a face like Tony Danza for one.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

So Michael Cole is still a heel? Or is it just his man-crush on the Miz that makes him look like one?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Punk = mega squashed

smh.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Miz running like a bitch.

Well they've booked Miz into the ground, might as well try to make a star off him.


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow, was the crowd behind him or what.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm officially an A-Ri mark


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

face with heel music


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Damn Riley is actually getting over!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

RKO696 said:


> They have made Miz look like a bitch the last 2 weeks :lmao


There's no way in hell the Miz should ever physically dominate Riley!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Go Riley.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

So the wwe is gonna actually push somebody with talent now?
about time


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I turned the channel thinking that Miz was just going to run over Alex Riley. Turn back and see the camera on Riley.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Is the WWE actually pushing someone else on Raw. Riley right now is oozing character.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

The Missed.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Strike said:


> That's gotta stick.


i hope so


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

The crowd ate up everything A-Ri was doing...awesome!


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

This is ONE hell of a greatly done angle. Kudos for both Miz and Riley for putting this match over as real as it can get. The intensity of this match alone is how to book a great angle. Riley is over as a face big time. This could be another break out moment for the WWE.

Same as how WWE took a good chance and turned R Truth turned heel, and it worked for him.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Riley's getting the "Kofi Kingston" pop - that's when a mid-carder is given an actual feud with character development and whatnot. Kingston in '09, Bryan in '10, and now Riley in '11.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Jordo said:


> face with heel music


Which makes it even more awesome!


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

astrosfan said:


> How is Riley so over?


Because this Miz is so hated by the crowds and he has been giving Riley crap for weeks now. It should be no surprise that when he turned on the Miz people ate it up...I know I did.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Riley was made a star tonight.


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

Anyone notice how the start of Alex Rileys theme is eerily similar to chris Benoits theme


----------



## ddog121 (Jun 18, 2008)

relax, Miz will get his heat back at the PPV. As for now, WWE is doing great with the Riley face turn.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

I quite liked Miz's shirt tbh.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Well she's got a face like Tony Danza for one.


It's not that bad lol. Her ass is still better than Kelly "run of the mill blonde white lady" Kelly but hey maybe thats just me


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Mister Hands said:


> Riley's getting the "Kofi Kingston" pop - that's when a mid-carder is given an actual feud with character development and whatnot. Kingston in '09, Bryan in '10, and now Riley in '11.


Damn thats depressing.


----------



## RydimRyder (Oct 23, 2004)

Go A Ri!!! crowd was hot for him


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Headliner said:


> I turned the channel thinking that Miz was just going to run over Alex Riley. Turn back and see the camera on Riley.


Simply put, Miz went A-RI!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

cavs25 said:


> So the wwe is gonna actually push somebody with talent now?
> about time


No, thats what they want you to think


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Saiyan Ryu said:


> Anyone notice how the start of Alex Rileys theme is eerily similar to chris Benoits theme


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Alex Riley 3:16 says "i've never felt better in my life"


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Finally being a Riley mark is not making me depressed


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

realMickFoley Mick Foley
It's official..Alex Riley is my new favorite wrestler! A-Ri, A-Ri, A-Ri!
50 seconds ago Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

A-Ri needs a new haircut.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Prideisking said:


> It's not that bad lol. Her ass is still better than Kelly "run of the mill blonde white lady" Kelly but hey maybe thats just me


Yeah its just you lol


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

A-Ri and a toilet have something in common.. They're both full of crap!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I appreciate a guy who isn't afraid to wear neon magenta. Miz is still ugly as sin but it shows that he's comfortable with himself.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

im glad riley is actually in a fued now


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Well that was a pretty intense segment between Miz and Riley. Surprised they're giving them an actual feud.


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Lets Go CM Punk


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''Look again, the tickets are now diamonds! I'm on a horse.'' :lmao


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> Riley's getting the "Kofi Kingston" pop - that's when a mid-carder is given an actual feud with character development and whatnot. Kingston in '09, Bryan in '10, and now Riley in '11.


He is really is.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Amber B said:


> I appreciate a guy who isn't afraid to wear neon magenta. Miz is still ugly as sin but it shows that he's comfortable with himself.


lol magenta fem/


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Amber B said:


> I appreciate a guy who isn't afraid to wear neon magenta. Miz is still ugly as sin but it shows that he's comfortable with himself.


Well when he has Maryse to go home to, I would be comfortable too.


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

Notice more people go OVER the announcers table nowadays than through it?


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Yeah its just you lol


Well Im black so Im always around big asses so hey lol


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

riley owns. good show so far


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

LOLOL CM PUNK WEARS PINK SOMETIMES HES A TOTAL GAY RITE GUYYYYZ?


----------



## wholedamnshow (Dec 11, 2006)

Riley is really making the most of his push.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Silent Alarm said:


> ''Look again, the tickets are now diamonds! I'm on a horse.'' :lmao


:lmao that commercial was awesome


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

EBboy™ said:


> Simply put, Miz went A-RI!


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Saint 17 said:


> Notice more people go OVER the announcers table nowadays than through it?


That's reserved for when HHH is in a BERRYIN' mood these days.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

PUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

PUNK!


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

yeah the riley and miz segments have been fantastic. great booking and intensity. and riley is over big time. wwe hopefully notices this. miz also helps put him over as miz is a tremendous heel at the moment.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

CM PUNK!!! Please win and fuck up Mysterio


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Punk to lose again.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Splooge. Punk, just leave. It's for the best.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

PUNK


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

What the hell is Tony Chimel doing there?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Damn... the reaction for Punk is pathetic.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Here comes Punk and the Roid Ape.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

holy shit where did Punk's heat go?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Punk and Barry Burton


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

punx06 said:


> :lmao that commercial was awesome


More entertaining that an all too large portion of RAW....


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I hate Mysterio more every day.


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

Is Alex Riley's theme Hero by Skillet?


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Punk growin the Savage beard.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Silent Alarm said:


> ''Look again, the tickets are now diamonds! I'm on a horse.'' :lmao


Greatest. 

Ad. 

Ever.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Batista - oh wait a minute


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

WC said:


> Well when he has Maryse to go home to, I would be comfortable too.


Im betting Maryse got her fill while she was in Vegas last week. Miz is the new Morrison with the Divas.


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

Enter SuperRey. Either Rey wins with his usual routine, or Nexus DQ's Punk.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

pinky and the brain,,trying to win a match, same thing they do every monday


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Can you imagine a moan off between Mysterio and Kelly Kelly? I want to punch myself in the ears just thinking about it.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

i miss punk being an asshole heel in the wwe, we need that PUNK back asap! he should go to SD and be the top heel there in my opinion :/

here comes SIN... i mean Rey Mysterio~!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I really just caught myself singing Rey's theme song.

Fuck.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Mason Ryan is just a muscle-bound bag of shit.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

korndogg123 said:


> What the hell is Tony Chimel doing there?


Justin Robert's is probably on vacation or something announcers deserve time off too.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

So did Kelly really slip?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Punk use to be pretty over..............LOL.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Prideisking said:


> Good Job. You can find random women anywhere with a better ass than Kelly Kelly. I hate to say this because Im probably going to get flamed but Kelly Kelly is another run of the mill blonde to me


Repped


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Has Punk been keeping his hair short? Or does it just grow incredibly slow


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

David Otunga in response to Cole: "Huh?"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

daryl74 said:


> pinky and the brain,,trying to win a match, same thing they do every monday


...Awesome.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Damn Super Rey is here. Looks like Punk jobs again. I wish Punk would go solo to Smackdown. He's such a great talented heel and isn't being used right. Bring us the old PUNK back!!


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

anyone else catch that Cole slap

:New tag team champions Michael Mcgill and HUSKY HARRIS!?!?


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Punk about to job and piss off the IWC


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

man I wish Rey would lose...


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Are McGillicutty and Otunga even going to be on the show tonight?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Rey repping Nexus colors. WHAT DOES IT MEAN


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Strike said:


> I really just caught myself singing Rey's theme song.
> 
> Fuck.


It happens to the best of us.

booyaka booyaka 619! oh no, now im singing it. Then again I actually like Rey lol.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Ditcka said:


> Has Punk been keeping his hair short? Or does it just grow incredibly slow


I like Punk with his hair like that. The Jesus look was too unkempt for my taste.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

killacamt said:


> man I wish Rey would lose...


HAHAHAHAHAHA! Rey can only lose to the truth


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> Rey repping Nexus colors. WHAT DOES IT MEAN


Means Sting is debuting tonight.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Y2J Problem said:


> Are McGillicutty and Otunga even going to be on the show tonight?


Sooperstars vs Santino and Kozlov.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I see Capitol Punishment as this:

R-Truth vs. CM Punk vs. Cena for the title

And Mysterio vs Mason Ryan after he costs him the match.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Can you imagine a moan off between Mysterio and Kelly Kelly? I want to punch myself in the ears just thinking about it.


Add Melina and Natayla and I am in.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Y2J Problem said:


> Are McGillicutty and Otunga even going to be on the show tonight?


On superstars.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Ditcka said:


> Has Punk been keeping his hair short? Or does it just grow incredibly slow


It's been around a year since he had it shaved,what do you think?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

WC said:


> Means Sting is debuting tonight.


:lmao

rep


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I wonder what does Rey say to the kids when he touch masks with them? 

"Stay in school" or the more appropriate one, "Where's your mother"


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

WC said:


> Means Sting is debuting tonight.


Winner


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

WC said:


> Means Sting is debuting tonight.


:lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Poor Phil


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

korndogg123 said:


> I like Punk with his hair like that. The Jesus look was too unkempt for my taste.


KNEEL BEFORE ZOD, er PUNK!


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Yes! Old Spice ad again!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Mr. Riley 3:16 is trending on twitter


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

EdEddNEddy said:


> CM PUNK!!! Please win and fuck up Mysterio


lol, now THAT'S funny

im a huge Punk mark, but in the WWE against Mysterio he just has no chance.


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

Ever notice almost every night is a "night for retribution" for Punk nowadays?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Why the hell is Nic Cage starring in films nowadays fpalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

korndogg123 said:


> I like Punk with his hair like that. The Jesus look was too unkempt for my taste.


It's a bad attempt of a Rockabilly look. He was the most bangable looking like Jesus....how sick is that?


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Punk breaking out the Gory Special right back from the commercials.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I wonder what does Rey say to the kids when he touch masks with them?
> 
> "Stay in school" or the more appropriate one, "Where's your mother"


or do you want me to touch more then your mask meet me round the back.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Uh oh. Punk was in control during the break. That means Mysterio is going to win it.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Holy shit, I fucking love Michael Cole for that Vegas Vacation reference.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Headliner said:


> I wonder what does Rey say to the kids when he touch masks with them?
> 
> "Stay in school" or the more appropriate one, "Where's your mother"


I'm your papi.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Waiting for Super Rey to overcome the odds


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ok this thread is getting weird


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

New Nexus Vs Corre cant wait 4 that


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Punk's finger wagging. :lmao


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Ditcka said:


> Has Punk been keeping his hair short? Or does it just grow incredibly slow


Kurt Angle's never grew back either.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> Holy shit, I fucking love Michael Cole for that Vegas Vacation reference.


Come back, I'm gonna make pasta!


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Amber B said:


> It's a bad attempt of a Rockabilly look. He was the most bangable looking like Jesus....how sick is that?


Maybe Jesus was totally over with the ladies....


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

:lmao He's such a little troll


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Kisses Cleavage said:


> or do you want me to touch more then your mask meet me round the back.


Oh my god. :lmao


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Rey won't lose he's SUPER REY! :/


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Punk back on commentary


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Fuck off Mysterio


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Man, Rey is such a workhorse.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

What's with Raw having really good matches (divas excluded) recently?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Mason Ryan is such a goon.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Random thought: Has anyone ever taken Lawler's crown during a match? Just for the lulz?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

virus21 said:


> Ok this thread is getting weird


Getting weird? It'd be weird if all anyone did was talk about the match.

im not payin complete attention here.....did Cole say "Clark Griswald in Vegas Vacation?" Id swear he did


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice botch cover up, Rey.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Rey to win then something happens between Punk and Mason unfortunately


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

psx71 said:


> Uh oh. Punk was in control during the break. That means Mysterio is going to win it.


Can't believe you ever thought Punk had any chance to win

EDIT: OK sorry, my bad. I was wrong.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

WC said:


> Man, Rey is such a workhorse.


Rey really needs to be careful these days one more bad injury and he is done in for good.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm guessing the KHARMA segment is coming right after this.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That kick was awesome. :lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

HELL YEAH! PUNK WINS!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

PUNKER!


----------



## RKO123OrtonWinsIt (May 31, 2011)

lmao lights out rey


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't give a fuck, Rey is awesome.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*IS THIS REAL LIFE?*


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

PUNK JUST WENT OVER SUPER REY.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

No way! CM Punk won a match?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

CM PUNK BEAT SUPER REY.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

FUCK YES!!!!


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Punk Won a match?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*dies from shock*


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

He was always going to win. Some of you guys are so fucking negative.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh wow


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Yes! CM Punk Wins


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Entire IWC just splooged.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Holy moly.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Punk didn't job....


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

psx71 said:


> Uh oh. Punk was in control during the break. That means Mysterio is going to win it.




Another theory down the drain.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

CM PUNK WON A MATCH


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

PUNK BEAT REY!?!?!! OMG OMGOMG


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

THANK GOD!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Holy crap Punk won.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow. Rey's putting over some people lately.


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

Wow, CM Punk wins for once! Thank goodness.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Someone gif that kick, please. That was a BOOM HEADSHOT moment!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

WHHHAAAAAAAAAATTTT!!!!!!(heart attack)


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

F*CK YES PUNK WINS.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow. Punk actually won. Clean imo.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Yes!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

PUNK WINS PUNK WINS PUNK WINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yess woooo


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Great match, Punk and Mysterio have awesome chemistry!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

super Rey lost?

insert somuchwin.jpeg here


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Hmmm? 

GM to reverse. Just to fuck with the Punk marks.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

CM Punk raped Mysterio. Mysterio on a downward spiral.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

PUNK WINS SUCK ON THAT HATERS.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

starship.paint said:


> Can't believe you ever thought Punk had any chance to win


You were saying


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's getting a Jericho body. I still would, though. No doubt.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

On Memorial Day, everybody wins clean.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

PUNK WINS~!! PUNK WINS~!!! It's a miracle!!!! Super Rey lost!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Cody Rhodes beat "Super Rey" clean at WM. How is this shocking?


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

WOW!! CM Punk got a victory.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Fantastic match. And a clean win for Punk!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Rey losing clean twice in a row


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

CM Punk won a match!!!


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Mysterio lost clean! To Punk! I did not see that coming.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Well, Chioda wasn't the ref so he can keep the win.


----------



## HHH2 (May 21, 2005)

Ha. You guys sure got that one right...


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Easy now Punk, you are 2 inches away from going gay.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

OMG Punk actually won a match!!

and he beats Super Rey of all people.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Wow is that move his new finishing move now?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Great match. These two have never had a bad match, they have awesome chemistry.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Easy now Punk, you are 2 inches away from going gay.


He's always been 2 inches away from going gay. It's how he rolls.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Kharma: Based on the novel Push by Sapphire


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

They should bring in Papa Shango to manage R Truth


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Who knocked up Kharma?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

PUNK BEAT REY HOLY SHIT


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Show R Truth's earlier promo and please dont ruin Kharma with this next segment


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

God, I love CM Punk in a totally non gay way!


----------



## Krovax (Apr 19, 2011)

Kelly Kelly slip. 
A-Ri new theme
Punk winning


Not a bad Raw thus far XD


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Mark Henry/Kong pregnancy angle?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm actually looking forward to a diva segment. What the fuck is this?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Kharma is just sad because she's not pretty like the other Divas/Barbies. Watch that be her reason. WATCH.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Did he ask Tajiri and Yoshi Tatsu for permission to use that finisher?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Amber B said:


> He's getting a Jericho body. I still would, though. No doubt.


Co-signed.


----------



## MizPunkRio (Apr 26, 2011)

Serpent01 said:


> OMG Punk actually won a match!!
> 
> and he beats Super Rey of all people.


Losing to Del Rio, Rhodes, Truth and Punk recently but yeah hes totally like Super Cena and Super Orton tf


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Solid_Rob said:


> Kharma: Based on the novel Push by Sapphire


Where are you guys coming from?

Holy fucking awesome.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Ricezilla said:


> Cody Rhodes beat "Super Rey" clean at WM. How is this shocking?


Didn't he hit him with a knee brace? Not very clean.


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

leon79 said:


> Who knocked up Kharma?


Me!


----------



## Thor Odinsson (May 2, 2011)

Wait, what the fuck is this about a Kelly Kelly slip?!?


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Here's hoping they don't do the "I'm jealous of the divas cause I'm too fat" angle.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

So now they are gonna have Kharma TALK?!

That was like 50% of the mystique attached to her charatcer, and now they will fully extinguish it. It's like when they had Kane ditch the voice box. People point to Kane starting suck once he lost his mask, I've always said Kane has been the shits since he started talking and ditched the voice box. They should keep her quiet. Monsters should be seen, not heard.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Like i said on another thread, i'm going out on a limb...Kharma admits she's pregnant tonight!! :0

Sucks KHARMA has to talk..fucking shit. Her mystique was silence but deadly, oh well :/


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Kharma to come out to ringside cole to stand up and go "can I have your attention pleace" Kharma walks up to cole reveals she is actually Hidenrich and rapes cole against the GM computer stand as the GM message bleep plays over and over again.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

el dandy said:


> So now they are gonna have Kharma TALK?!
> 
> That was like 50% of the mystique attached to her charatcer, and now they will fully extinguish it. It's like when they had Kane ditch the voice box. People point to Kane starting suck once he lost his mask, I've always said Kane has been the shit since he started talking. They should keep her quiet. Monsters should be seen, not heard.


Well she aint going to be there for 9 months so.....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

If it's something lame. That means they pulled something lame back to back weeks, which means the creative team is officially doing coke binges with R-Truth.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i want to see how bad they ruin the Kharma character.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That Cadbury's ad song is doing my head in. I can't stop humming it!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

dude everyone on this board is on point tonight....and Kharma I don't believe will talk... someone will interrupt her


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

They better give her some good material, Kong/Kharma is a kick-ass talker.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

This is almost guaranteed to be stupid. Brace yourselves.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Kharma "now this is a story all about how my life got flipped upside down"

Sorry thats already been done


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Who's the Daddy? Mark "ratings" Henry or Ezekiel "domination" Jackson?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

How big of a dump is this going to be on her character? Just a WWE killer or a career ender?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Awesome riff is awesome every week.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Got a feeling this Kharma segemtn'll be awful.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Sexual Chocolate got her pregnant.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

EdEddNEddy said:


>


:lmao


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh dear. Cringe.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

YES.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Jobber entrance


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh jesus christ.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

WC said:


> Well she aint going to be there for 9 months so.....


We will remember how she left.

Leave a lasting impression.

EDIT: Now a jobber entrance.

Kharma is done no matter when she comes back.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

She actually doesn't have a man voice.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

she sounds just like a typical black woman with some nice DSL's...


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Kharma


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

EdEddNEddy said:


>


GOLD!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

So much for being an intimidating heel. She sounds like a guidance counselor.


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

Wow....I did not expect that voice.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_I think I'd fuck Kong..

Ah man, I'm fucked, smh_


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

she sounds so normal lol.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh shit, no accent or anything stupid.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

she would hurt me...but it would be a good hurt


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

They are ruining this woman


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

EdEddNEddy said:


>



:lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

SHE'S FAT!


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Damn her career is over


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

BURY JR!!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Hornswoggle knocked her up. He's got a massive shillelagh.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

JR, you bastard!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

JR, heelin' it up. Awesome.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh snap.


----------



## RKO123OrtonWinsIt (May 31, 2011)

Jr should be the last one talking tbh


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

not the voice i would of put to the face


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Shes not fat,just big boned


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

Prideisking said:


> Who's the Daddy? Mark "ratings" Henry or Ezekiel "domination" Jackson?



or a big little jimmy


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

First Kane now Kharma


WWE is neutering all their Monsters


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

oh god not this bullying storyline......


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

She was in some kind of looney place called Ummmm "TNA" yeah that's it.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

EdEddNEddy said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Aw, JR. That's not nice.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

I can't believe this is actually happening.

TOO FAT ? yeah i'm switchin to something else now.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

WRESTLING!!!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Jim Ross calling someone fat. fpalm


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

wtf wrestling master


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Jim Ross calling people too fat.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

The Best Diva Storyline in Years 2011-2011.

RIP.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh shit, she said WRESTLING!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

WOAH.

WHAT IS "WRESTLING"?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WRESTLING THAT WORD IS A NO NO


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

JR telling someone they too fat is pretty funny.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

She's saying wrestling?!

She's getting future endeavored


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

This is so weird.


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

wtf is happrening someone fill me in please? I just flpped on the show to see Karhma talking with her wierdly normal voice oh crap nuts is she pre gnant


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

This is actually really good. Can't believe they're letting her talk about being a WRESTLER and making her out to be a real person. Kudos WWE.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

JR don't give no fuck, he's chillin' with Fake Razor and Fake Diesel wearing a hat made entirely out of hardened BBQ sauce.


----------



## Krovax (Apr 19, 2011)

wrestling matters


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fucking fuck is this fuck?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Strike said:


> SHE'S FAT!


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

EdEddNEddy said:


>


Nice LOL


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

*This promo is cringeworthy. Thanks alot WWE you fucked it up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Yep they are making her admit she is preggo


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well they just killed her character.

:lmao And they're going to bury her on her way out. Fantastic.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

kharma the face....

Kharma's gonna kill some bitches before she leaves


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

THANK YOU EDGE

THANK YOU EDGE

THAN....oops


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

What?


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

I WAS RIGHT!!!!!! SHE SAID SHE WAS PREGNANT!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Bellas with microphones. Brutal.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

EdEddNEddy said:


>


LMAO!!!! Rep!!!!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Kharma is gonna go to the papers if she has to...


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Kong's voice does not match the voice I had in my mind at all. Sort of like Knox's voice


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

SHIT JUST GOT REAL


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh I get it, it's a swerve. Spoiler alert: it's a hand


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

I put this on mute,someone care to fill me in?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Killing the Bellas will save this segment.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Well this isnt pg lawl!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bella Trolls incoming!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Nikki. Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Well they are making her a face now


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Daniel Bryan to be the father.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Vince was probably pissed about this and wants to make fun of Kharma.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Cheap heat! CHEAP HEAT! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH! CHEAP HEAT!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

The Bella's have a more intimidating voice than Kharma. I'd love to shoot them.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

She'll be back.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Kong>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Bellas on the mic...this is hilarious


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

We'll be waiting for you Kong. And when you come back you'll demolish all the Divas and make them relevant again.

Also, wow what a burial of JR. Just comes to show you we all can't see real wrestling potential.

Wow the Bellas showing why the Divas desperately need Kong.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Total Package said:


> She was Beatrix Kiddo minus the sword.


haha


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

JIM ROSS HOW COULD YOU??


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

What's funny is these two feature in the anti-bullying advert.

Well done WWE.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is the shits.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It was baby that killed the beast.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Dude this Raw is fucking with my mind...or the weed.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The Bellas have better mic skills than 80% of the WWE roster.


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

LAME


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

god I hope R-Truth is the father

crack baby


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

omg what was this


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Laycool again?


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

Wow, Bree actually has a deeper voice than Kharma, doesn't surprise me, The Bella's look like ******'s.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Whores are gonna die in 1 year.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''She's gonna eat you!''


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

"She gon eat yu!" lol


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I just had to put my TV on mute because the bellas are horrible at being laycool -_-

These bitches sounded like they were reading a book


----------



## bawkz (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I heard someone scream "she's going to eat you!" when Kong said she had a new dream.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Kharma to return and win the Royal Rumble


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Ovidswaggle said:


> Oh I get it, it's a swerve. Spoiler alert: it's a hand


:lmao


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> What's funny is these two feature in the anti-bullying advert, and now they're mocking her about her weight.
> 
> Well done WWE.


LOL


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

cornetteface.jpg


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG THEY ANNOUNCE ANOTHER 1 YEAR EVENT IN THE MAKING!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Can they just play her theme every week anyway?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Silent Alarm said:


> ''She's gonna eat you!''


I heard that and loled so hard.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Brutal.


----------



## RKO123OrtonWinsIt (May 31, 2011)

what is this I don't even...


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Amber B said:


> This is the shits.




Or, at least, the skidmarks.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

What the hell was creative thinking putting the Bellas in that promo with Kharma?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

SPCDRI said:


> Cheap heat! CHEAP HEAT! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH! CHEAP HEAT!


WHO CARES! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! WHO GIVES A FLYING FUCK!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Not as bad as expected. People wont remember shit in 12 moths time anyways.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

but...but.. why have her come out last week and cry in front of the divas?

she could have come out this week and cut the same promo without ruining her character.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

RKO123OrtonWinsIt said:


> lmfao @ this storyline


It's not a storyline..?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Bella's are the next incarnation of Laycool, except they suck, and Layla was pretty good at times.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Lol "she's gonna eat you"


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

She didn't tell us if the baby has ears yet.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

damn the best diva push in a long time, down the drain.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

omg. i cant.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

I bet the Bellas have shared sooo many cocks.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Prideisking said:


> Well they are making her a face now


when was she a heel?


----------



## RKOIsmail (Sep 23, 2006)

Yes, another year we await! 

Anybody hear that fan say 'she's gonna eat you' lol.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

They just raped Kharmas character. They could have written her off TV differently. What.The.Fuck.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

they totally fucked up kharma's evil gimmick!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

This promo again?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Lawler is outraged at fat jokes now. Really?


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Lol they destroyed Kharma's character and not the fucking Obama promo again


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

They really need to stop this.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And the hits keep on coming.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

fuck off with these obama interviews


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

My fucking God. Why?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh, fuck the fuck off with this shit again.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They're doing the same from last week again in the same segway?


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Fuck everything about Capitol Punishment.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I thought the Bella's were going to have a "It wasn't my fault "moment


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

this promo for Capitol Punishment would be better if he came out to Real American


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

el dandy said:


> but...but.. why have her come out last week and cry in front of the divas?
> 
> .


hormones?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I hate this advert so much.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Didn't King use that opening last week to introduce the Obama sketch


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Is it necessary to run this every fucking week?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Well at least they are promoting a ppv lol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

> @Scottstanford1 - Pay no attention to the photos of Kharma and me that may or may not go viral on the internet...they're probably just photoshopped!!


LOL


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Does that mean the bellas are going to be here for a year


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

If you smellll what Barack is cooking.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

not this fucking video again


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Kharma to win the 2012 Royal Rumble


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

This is a horrendous hack radio bit. Who's idea is this? They need to be future endeavored IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

LOL @ Kharma airing out JR and exposing his ass


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

With Kharma gone now would be a good time to hire Sara Del Rey or Cheerleader Melissa to kick some ass.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TNA! TNA! TNA!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

God I hate these videos


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

I guess WWE feels..hell if fans CAN wait a year for Rock and Cena..they can wait a year for Kharma 


But seriously, the whole thing with her coming out and talking sucked. They should have had at least someone destroy her. Oh well.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Does the WWE creative team actually find this funny?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

That last bit almost won me over. Almost. Still want to kill everyone involved.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I can't wait to see Kharma return


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Fuck these promos. Makes me want to be a canadian or something.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

No King he wouldn't


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Fuck the haters. GREAT PROMO!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Saint 17 said:


> With Kharma gone now would be a good time to hire Sara Del Rey or Cheerleader Melissa to kick some ass.


We can only hope.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

How does the WWE think that this promo is funny? Maybe the same reason they thought that the fans cared about the Lawler / Cole feud for 3 months.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Give up this stupid dream like shit... and really, don't choose a president. He/she will be hated by half the crowd no matter what in this point in politics.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The Truth Will Set You Free


----------



## MizPunkRio (Apr 26, 2011)

l


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Cena's little vs screen pose makes me want to torch his home.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

How is it possible that Lawler and Booker have the same dream, and that dream is broadcasted from their brain onto TV?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Amber B said:


> TNA! TNA! TNA!




He got a bicycle!!!


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Raw got awkward.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Was the JIM ROSS thing a shoot? lol


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Nobody likes Washington DC right now, so please Vince, stop with the constant Capital Punishment commercials.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Does those videos make you guys proud to be american? LOL


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

This Raw is so weak


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Please don't derail Truth's new character by feeding him to Cena


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Obama serious facing to big grin is funny by itself, but combine it with WWE humor writing and it makes me want to kill everyone in this house.

*AND I AM CURRENTLY HOME ALONE.*


----------



## Nemephosis (Dec 1, 2008)

Well, that fucking spoils Tough Enough for me. Thanks, Cole.

(it airs on some shit channel called the Fight Network I have no idea what the channel even is, it's that important. I have to download it every week, since it's airing from the start, seven weeks in. It's dumb, they might as well not have bothered.)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TankOfRate said:


> We can only hope.


Why, so they could be treated like shit too?


----------



## MizPunkRio (Apr 26, 2011)

f


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

R-truth and Alex Riley are best things about Raw....who would have guessed


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

punx06 said:


> This Raw is so weak


Speak for yourself. Very good show tonight.


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

HullKogan said:


> Raw got awkward.


Rawkward


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Cena's little vs screen pose makes me want to torch his home.


Haha!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

HGF said:


> Does the WWE creative team actually find this funny?


Vince does. Keep in mind, this is the guy who thought of the Gobbledy Gooker and Katie Vick. His idea of comedy isn't like everyone else!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> Obama serious facing to big grin is funny by itself, but combine it with WWE humor writing and it makes me want to kill everyone in this house.
> 
> *AND I AM CURRENTLY HOME ALONE.*


You should stop by Wayne Newton's crib, he's making pasta.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

New series of Dexter?

fuck yes


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

I swear theres only like 2 feuds on Raw.... Cant believe people try to defend this shit.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

So King makes fat jokes at Vickie an hour ago but now is against the Bellas calling someone fat. Alright then


----------



## Thor Odinsson (May 2, 2011)

Why couldnt they Just have her come out, say that no Divas are ready to take her so she's gonna go take a vacation or something until a worthy competitor arises. Then, eventually have like Gail, Natalya, or Beth get the title, then bring back Kharma.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

MysticRVD said:


> So King makes fat jokes at Vickie an hour ago but now is against the Bellas calling someone fat. Alright then





This just means King is the father.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

nicholas cage is such a shitty actor


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Jim Ross
"Kharma will never be a standard issue wwe diva. She's a wrestler. And a keeper. JR shout outs always welcome on Raw. "

Via Twitter


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

ikarinokami said:


> damn the best diva push in a long time, down the drain.


Or I guess you could say down the tubes.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

cavs25 said:


> R-truth and Alex Riley are best things about Raw....who would have guessed


I agree that these two make Raw interesting today. Kharma as well until tonight.

Anyways, Who would have thought.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Speak for yourself. Very good show tonight.


What's your frame of reference?


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Swaggles!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ON YOUR KNEES!!!!!


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

What the hell is WWE's obsession with these good spirited hobo's?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

And so hand returns


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

The production team is so fucking lazy.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Mr. Every Night said:


> Was the JIM ROSS thing a shoot? lol


Seems like more of a Johnny Ace thing, but I could definitely see J.R. saying that.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SWAGGER


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

We get it. Omaha is a craphole.

Swagger vs. Bourne rematch?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I completely forgot about that Swagger/Bourne shit


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

SWAG!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

abrown0718 said:


> nicholas cage is such a shitty actor


totally he sucks big time


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Serpent01 said:


> Jim Ross
> "Kharma will never be a standard issue wwe diva. She's a wrestler. And a keeper. JR shout outs always welcome on Raw. "
> 
> Via Twitter


That's actually a shot at the current Divas. Pretty much saying the Diva's are all eye candy and no ability


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Serpent01 said:


> Jim Ross
> "Kharma will never be a standard issue wwe diva. She's a wrestler. And a keeper. JR shout outs always welcome on Raw. "
> 
> Via Twitter


Ross should admit he called her fat lol


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

give this match 2 mins


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

gutwrench suplex? WTF LOL


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

MysticRVD said:


> So King makes fat jokes at Vickie an hour ago but now is against the Bellas calling someone fat. Alright then



Kings character is evidently a pompous racist asshole. What a face character!!

Either way....came back to RAW not watching a couple of times and its actually not bad.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"He was livid."
"Livid? Are you kidding? He blew his top."

THAT'S WHAT LIVID MEANS


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

wow, must be a really short main event... or a very fast squash coming here


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I miss swagger's eagle


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

ON YOUR KNEES! ALL OF YOU!


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

Evan Bourne looks annoyingly happy all the time.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Unfortunately, for some reason, I can see Beth getting released. They seem to not be doing much of anything with her right now and they're not going to have her wait a year for Kong to come back or not.


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Jack has Swag


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Just stumbled upon this, and I laughed for several minutes. Seemed mildly relevant.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Evan!!!! Fly airbourne bishes!


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm praying Evan Bourne goes over.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

So,Evan Bourne is getting a push?

Lame


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Im sick of watching fake Kurt Angle


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Bourne could kill somebody in the ring and he'd still be a boring jobber_


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I love the mindfuck that is Bourne's entrance theme. Every time I think he's actually getting a pop...but it's just his damn music.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Good RAW aside....why NO appearance from the new tag champs? Give them some time instead of 2 divas segments.


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Coldplay619 said:


> ON YOUR KNEES! ALL OF YOU!


I wish could say that 2 all of the Divas


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Amber B said:


> I love the mindfuck that is Bourne's entrance theme. Every time I think he's actually getting a pop...but it's just his damn music.


Haa, yeah.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Unfortunately, for some reason, I can see Beth getting released. They seem to not be doing much of anything with her right now and they're not going to have her wait a year for Kong to come back or not.


They'll get Gail Kim before her or hopefully Kelly Kelly


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Give Evan a win. Just once, would make a nice change.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That was bad...


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Saint 17 said:


> What the hell is WWE's obsession with these good spirited hobo's?


Thats a good question.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

touching evans ass :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao get rape


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Doing a push up while grabbing a guys ass is really gay, Swagger.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Swagger cupped Bourne a little too close on those push-ups


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Unfortunately, for some reason, I can see Beth getting released. They seem to not be doing much of anything with her right now and they're not going to have her wait a year for Kong to come back or not.


Heck Im surprise that Nattie and Gail are still there.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Instant Karma said:


> Just stumbled upon this, and I laughed for several minutes. Seemed mildly relevant.


:lmao


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

First Swagger simulates man sex with Drew Mcintyre and now he's doing ass-grabbing push-ups on Evan Bourne...hmmmmmmm.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

I liek how people bitch about Bourne getting a push..We have a mid card fued starting here and your bitching ? shut the fuck up.


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Swagger Beast


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Shit, when did Black ref get a promotion?


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

RonKillings R-Truth 
You people see what I mean? I speak the TRUTH and WWE audio goes out! Conspiracy!! WWE has been conspiring and tonight was proof!

LOL legend.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Swagger is built like a Double Dragon boss.


----------



## ryanhc23 (May 2, 2011)

JadeMN said:


> I wish could say that 2 all of the Divas


Even Kharma?


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

UK people, getting daylight outside already, geez. Wouldn't want the light beaming through the curtain in about 15 mins time.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Swaggie with the Jericho smacks!


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow, Cole finally called a move right on that side slam! Insane.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

TMPRKO said:


> Good RAW aside....why NO appearance from the new tag champs? Give them some time instead of 2 divas segments.


Really? People actually wanna see those two?


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

WTF


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh wow


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

SWEET HE WON !!!!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Didn't we have this same feud between them a year or so ago?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Why is this an upset? It's Swagger.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

woot! go evan lol


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Cole, how's that a huge upset ? Swagger hasn't done sh*t for months.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

HATE that YAAAOOOOOW! bit of Bourne's theme, ugh.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

And another failure in WWE booking: Swagger jobs to Bourne. This company.....just fuck it.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

RockCold said:


> RonKillings R-Truth
> You people see what I mean? I speak the TRUTH and WWE audio goes out! Conspiracy!! WWE has been conspiring and tonight was proof!
> 
> LOL legend.


WOW!:lmao


Oh Evan Bourne won a match


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

leon79 said:


> Shit, when did Black ref get a promotion?


its to disprove Truth's conspiracy theory thing


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Former World Heavyweight Champion, everyone!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

How was Swagger ever World champ?


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

I say it again, everybody wins clean on Memorial Day. 






Except NATO.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Master of the house, keeper of the zoo...


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

ryanhc23 said:


> Even Kharma?


With the lights out


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Like Bourne just won't get squashed next week by Swagger.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

INTERNET CHAMPION!!!!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Was he just talking to his picture on the truck?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

"The Truth Will Set You Free"


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

Internet Champion Zack Ryder!


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Board crash?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

FUCK YEA RYDER WITH SOME GOLD!!!!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

People dont care about Bourne,stop pushing him!

DAMM!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

AHAHAHAHHA AMAZING!


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Ryder sighting!


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

OHSHIT


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

RYDER! THE INTERNET CHAMP IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

RYDER!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

FUCK YES ZACK RYDER WITH THE INTERNET CHAMPIONSHIP!!!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Ryder sighting!


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Zack Ryder SIGHTINGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

The Internet Championship appears on RAW! Mark out!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Ryder sighting where is that belt from???? woo woo woo you know it!!!!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

A wild Zack Ryder appears!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Ryder's Internet Championship made it to Raw. That's all sorts of awesome.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Woo Woo Woo!!!


----------



## Krovax (Apr 19, 2011)

Does Bourne have a tongue?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

ryder sighting


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

LOL Jim Ross is getting lots of hate tweets.


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

MARK OUT MOMENT!!!!!! BRO


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

Ryder!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

holy shit stanford, ryder, and cena


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

15 pages of ZOMG ZACK RYDER WWWYKI bullshit incoming


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

YOUR WWE INTERNET CHAMPION! ZACK! RYDER!

WOO. WOO. WOO. YOU KNOW IT. BRO.


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> How was Swagger ever World champ?


Because he still has Swag


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

They were filming Z Long Island story lol


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

fucking pro jobber there


----------



## ddog121 (Jun 18, 2008)

haha Zach Ryder was shooting True Long Island Story, that was awesome


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

INTERNET CHAMP!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

THE INTERNET CHAMPION!!!


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

they need to turn swagger face. i thought they were? he sucks as a heel. so boring.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Cena will be the brooski of the week, you can book it


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Zach had his belt with him! So awesome.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Ricezilla said:


> LOL Jim Ross is getting lots of hate tweets.


I'm kind of surprised that he would be so brutally honest. He didn't seem like that type of guy.

Edit: Then again Johnny Ace probably said that. They probably just threw JR under the bus.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

THE INTERNET CHAMPION OF THE WORLD


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

These Keystone light commercials are hilarious


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Am I the only one who doesn't like Zack Ryder?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ricezilla said:


> LOL Jim Ross is getting lots of hate tweets.


I bet he took the bullet for Johnny Ace. The "too fat" line screams Ace. He even said that to Maria. Yes, Maria.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

LOL. Has Ryder come out to the ring with the belt yet? Or was this it's television debut?


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

wwwyki

Surprised that his title made it onto Raw. You know it.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

INTERNET CHAMPIONSHIP ON RAW!!!!!!!!!!!!

Have to say between taking it away from youtube and constantly associating it with Cena, the quality is going to go down. Way to destroy a great thing WWE.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

ShaggyK said:


> 15 pages of ZOMG ZACK RYDER WWWYKI bullshit incoming


Get over it. He's the shit and YOU KNOW IT. BRO.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Internet Champion vs. WWE Champion at Summerslam, book it!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Keith Stone should be a WWE wrestler


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I am so tired of this Zack Ryder garbage and he's not even on my screen for more then 60 seconds.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Am I the only one still brooding over Kharma?


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Shameless plug for the webshow on WWE.com?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> I am so tired of this Zack Ryder garbage and he's not even on my screen for more then 60 seconds.


You're right, it's despicable that people have the nerve to appreciate somebody. How fucking dare they?!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

On a completely and totally random note, what's with the guy holding up a "Buffalo Bills Super Bowl Champions" sign in Omaha, Nebraska?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> Edit: Then again Johnny Ace probably said that. They probably just threw JR under the bus.


Nah, back then J.R. was the head of talent relations.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

champion of all deh internetz


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> I am so tired of this Zack Ryder garbage and he's not even on my screen for more then 60 seconds.


those 60 seconds are better than most of the show


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

Kofi is on Raw, stupid fucking old SmackDown! advert.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

They just put Ryder on RAW, so Cena can get his pops. And it's becoming so boring now. Every week him standing with Cena.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> On a completely and totally random note, what's with the guy holding up a "Buffalo Bills Super Bowl Champions" sign in Omaha, Nebraska?


Would it really matter where it is for it to be pretty retarded?


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Who the fuck is Zack Ryder? Somebody post a tv or ppv match and/or promo from this guy done in the past four months please.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Why are they still using Big Show and Kofi for the Smackdown advert?


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

TROOF!


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

R-Truth still without music. :/


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Shameless plug for the webshow on WWE.com?


Ryder shouldn't have let WWE even take the show. They aren't even trying to push him instead we have to watch Swaager play David vs Goliath with Evan Bourne


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

DA TROOF...
































SHALL SET CHOO FREE!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Marked for the little jimmy sign


----------



## RKO123OrtonWinsIt (May 31, 2011)

why does he not have any entrance music?

How much did I miss lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

A real life motherfucking Little Jimmy sign.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

lol Little Jimmy sign


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

THE TRUTH SHALL SET YOU FREE


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The Truth Shall Set You Free!!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

If Truth wins I will die happy


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

ITS LITTLE JIMMY


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

little jimmy sign! lol


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

THE TRUTH SHALL SET YOU FREE! 

Come on R-Truth! We are sick of all these LiL Jimmys!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

the truth shall set you free


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

PSYCH! SALE OVAH!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Truth is amazing


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes, knocking that table over is going to prevent them from buying shirts, Truth. Good strategy.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

yes Sale over!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Awesome. :lmao


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Nobody gives a fuck about what R-Truth is ranting over, they all just want to be on TV in the background.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Awesome sauce with chicken


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

The guy eats a Milk Dud in the middle of this :lmao


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Only 8 minutes. Cena buries Truth quickly.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Truth on the mic is amazing.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Strike said:


> You're right, it's despicable that people have the nerve to appreciate somebody. How fucking dare they?!


It is better then the OMG CHRIS MASTERS IS AWESOME crap but just the non-stop dickriding in every thread for him doing nothing is getting annoying. Either use him on tv or fire him, I don't care which.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Truth destroying Cena merchandise. Epic win.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Little Jimmy is black?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

This shit is great.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Push Big Jimmy.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Truth _is_ the fucking show.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

lol we got sound lets play it


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Lol 'big Jimmy', didn't hear that before with the fucked up audio.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

epic fucking win


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

I want to see Ron Truth smoke another cigarette on national tv.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Your A Mean One, Mr. Truth
You Really Are A Heel
Your Heart Is Full of Spiders
You've got garlic in your soul, Mr. TTTTRRRRUUUUTTTTHHHH

The three words that best describe you are as follows and I quote: Angry, Black, Man


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

I loled.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I expect Truth to get some title out of this


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Truth's facial expressions are priceless


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

LOL @ Truth. Funniest heel ATM.

He just gets pissed at everything the crowd does.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

"R-TRUTH NEEDS A TRANSLATOR" SIGN LOL


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

R-Truth is RAW.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Next time WWE goes to a smarky city, the fans will cheer R Truth, i'm, calling it now!


----------



## Thor Odinsson (May 2, 2011)

I'm calling the upset win right here


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Truth gives me hope seriously. The man is gold on the mic and a decent wrestler


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

not many boos for cena tonight


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

TMPRKO said:


> Only 8 minutes. Cena buries Truth quickly.


hope fully 7 i got work in morning and cold and tired


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Chimmel, it's John, not JAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHN.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Big Jimmy for WWE Champ!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

if truth is needed to go for more than 8 mins, he needs a pack of cigs and 4 litre bottle of water..he is like a sunday league footballer lol


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Thor Odinsson said:


> I'm calling the upset win right here


The Marine losing on Memorial Day? Not gonna happen.

DQ finish


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

God, I hate his Bart Simpson getup.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Truth and Cena need to battle Rap this out.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

RKO696 said:


> not many boos for cena tonight


That's what happens when a real Heel is out there


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

D17 said:


> Next time WWE goes to a smarky city, the fans will cheer R Truth, i'm, calling it now!


Two weeks in Long Island, I'll be leading the pack.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Cole just had a stroke there:lmao


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

gets cena in a headlock
I GOT HIM NOW!!!!
lol this guy is just too much


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

"You want it?? You want it?? You can't get it! PSYCH! SALE OVAH!!!" :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Dont feed Truth to Cena damnit


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Kisses Cleavage said:


> Truth and Cena need to battle Rap this out.


Please, no.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

One is wearing jeans the other is wearing jean shorts.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ZACH RYDER'S GOT A T-SHIRT! :lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Zack Ryders got a t-shirt LMFAO :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Kisses Cleavage said:


> Truth and Cena need to battle Rap this out.


I'd mark


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

"Zack Ryder's got a t-shirt!"

Wicked.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

that fan is owning truth saying you ain't even got a t shirt, zack ryder has a t-shirt, he is the fan of the week


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

LOL that guy was saying Zach Ryder's got a T-shirt


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

A "DUMBASS. WTF?" moment this week. Truth wearing the "WHAT'S UP?!" gear while he's heel.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Truth is doing a good job of working the crowd.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

WC said:


> One is wearing jeans the other is wearing jean shorts.


CZW! CZW! CZW!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

There we go, there's our Cena Sucks.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hot fuckin crowd


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Total Package said:


> ZACH RYDER'S GOT A T-SHIRT! :lmao


That guy was amazing :lmao


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

Why is it that when someone turns, whatever their involved in becomes great? See:R-Truth,Riley,Khali


----------



## ddog121 (Jun 18, 2008)

R-Truth bobbing his head to the chants, he rules


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Zack Ryders got a t-shirt :lmao


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Prideisking said:


> That's what happens when a real Heel is out there


BINGO!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

skipping right to the epic burial.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

R Truth in that ring is just gold right now... decent ability and his reactions to the chant are priceless.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

you aint got a t shirt zack ryder has a t shirt!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at truth bumping his head to the chants.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow way to bury R truth. WWE is annoying the hell out of me with Super Cena


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Vintage John Cena lol Cole you idiot!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

AZwrestle said:


> Why is it that when someone turns, whatever their involved in becomes great? See:R-Truth,Riley,Khali


Refreshes the character. Or, in some cases, actually _gives_ them a character.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

let's go cena rtruth sucks! wow. THIS MAN IS THE BEST HEEL EVER


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

HE'S GOING FOR BIG JIMMY!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Truth's working the crowd is pretty amazing to see.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Rtruth needs to take little jimmy hostage!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

WC said:


> :lmao at truth bumping his head to the chants.


:lmao


----------



## Thor Odinsson (May 2, 2011)

I AM SO FUCKING GOOD


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

BRILLIANT!


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

WINNNNN


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

TROOF


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

YES


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

LOLOLOLOLOL R-Truth be trollin


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

WOOOO! TROOF WINS!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Crowd manager? WTF even the security is PG.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao That's how it ends?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

What the hell was that?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

XD


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

ahaha

what a badass


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Crack kills, little Jimmy!


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

This is like an old time heel working the crowd in the ring and out. Screaming at the crowd, getting out of the ring constantly. Truth is working the crowd off perfectly... oh, nice ending


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

r truth wins via count out, sweet


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow. Is that your new number one contender right there?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao hilarious


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

And Truth beats Cena clean 8*D


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

:lmao Truth with the win.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

LMAO. R-Truth using every trick in the heel book.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

He beat him via count out. Whoopdie fucking doo.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

cheap ass way to end the match and look he goes back to lil jimmy


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

woooooo bed time


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

haha


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Big Jimmy got trolled


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Truth clean over Cena.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Lawl

Truth trolling it up


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Bahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Truth = GOD


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Truth is the man. A win and a middle finger to Big Jimmy


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

RUN RUN RUN


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Troof going at big Jimmy


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Truth is fantastic! :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

This was a very entertaining Raw.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Bloody good main event, surprisingly....


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Best main event in a while.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Good Raw, truth was amazing


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

LOL at that little girl running to hug up on Cena


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Truth v. Jimmy Sr in a Little Jimmy on a pole match.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

that kid must be dying or something


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Cena likes black people?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Look at Cena doing his superman act.
hahahaha


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

*THE TRUTH HAS SET ME FREE*


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

couldn't have him do it to a white guy lol


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

:lmao wackyist RAW since 1999


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Best raw in a while 8/10


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

That guy sold the trauma of getting water thrown in his face better than Cena sells finishers.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Love the old school heel stuff


----------



## KatManDo (Aug 24, 2010)

Um doesn't the 10 count start over when the second man gets out of the ring? After Cena dumped Truth out the second time, he was still in the ring for quite some time until he gave chase to bring Truth back in the ring... That wasn't a 10 count. That was TNA stuff right there.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

R-Truth! what a win. Big Jimmy v R-Truch WM28 Main event. You heard it here first.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Angry Girl vs Big Jimmy..book it

and R-Truth is not God...he threw a soda

Ric Flair is God


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Quality show. I hope R-Truth keeps this momentum going as long as humanly possibly. He's rolling.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Yea cole, the kid in the background really looks embarrassed :lmao


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Great heel work.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow. What a bad Raw. Riley, Kong, ADR, and Punk were all good. Ryder was EPIC but all of them couldn't save this one. Awful finish to this one.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Rtruth crashed the forum.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Did Truth improv that segment with the fan? Normally I would think not but the way Cena interacted after was more realistic than anything he's ever portrayed for some time... interesting. If it is a works kudos WWE for making it seem somewhat real again.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Great show.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Truth is taking his push and just running with it and no looking back.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Truth v. Jimmy Sr in a Little Jimmy on a pole match.


"You must spread some rep around," &c.

Two really good Raws in a row, and a bunch of great Smackdowns and Superstars. WHAT THE HELL IS HAPPENING


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

all i care is that truth won nite every1


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

IT So nice to finally have a Heel that breaks the mold


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Borias said:


> That guy sold the trauma of getting water thrown in his face better than Cena sells finishers.


:lmao


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

KatManDo said:


> Um doesn't the 10 count start over when the second man gets out of the ring? After Cena dumped Truth out the second time, he was still in the ring for quite some time until he gave chase to bring Truth back in the ring... That wasn't a 10 count. That was TNA stuff right there.


They always change the rule when they want to.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Another weird Raw this week. Can't decide weather it was good or bad... just strange.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

This was a great raw


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Truth > Cena


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm baffled as to why R-Truth was ever even a Face in the first place


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Fun show.

Off to bed before the morning light becomes too strong!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Kabraxal said:


> Did Truth improv that segment with the fan? Normally I would think not but the way Cena interacted after was more realistic than anything he's ever portrayed for some time... interesting. If it is a works kudos WWE for making it seem somewhat real again.


He was a plant. That's why they replayed that part.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> "You must spread some rep around," &c.
> 
> Two really good Raws in a row, and a bunch of great Smackdowns and Superstars. WHAT THE HELL IS HAPPENING


WWE MUST BE TRYING NO THAT DOES NOT MAKE SENSE WHEN WILL WWE TRY ARE WE SURE THE RAPTURE DIDN'T REALLY COME


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Loved this weeks Raw. Punk & Rey had a decent match and I am starting to like Truth as a heel. On the other hand, Cena the Kissass still makes me vomit.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Truth v. Jimmy Sr in a Little Jimmy on a pole match.


That sounds filthy!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

birds tweeting outside, that's my cue to get the fuck into bed


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I must admit that Truth is winning me over. Dude is hilarious.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Isn't that the first time someone beat Cena clean in a while?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

What makes truth great is that he isnt the cookie cutter serious wears a suit heel, he is fuckin different and entertaining


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

kobra860 said:


> He was a plant. That's why they replayed that part.


I figured, it was just set up after he splashed the fan with the cup that it started to feel like old school Raw.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Jordo said:


> birds tweeting outside, that's my cue to get the fuck into bed


Same here bro.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Wow. What a bad Raw. Riley, Kong, ADR, and Punk were all good. Ryder was EPIC but all of them couldn't save this one. Awful finish to this one.


How the hell was Ryder was epic? He was in one shot and didnt do anything.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

They didn't get a lot of work done this week, But I found it entertaining nonetheless

I was dreading watching Raw after the draft took everyone interesting away, But Riley and Truth are becoming favorites of mine


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Ditcka said:


> I'm baffled as to why R-Truth was ever even a Face in the first place


Well ya have to havesome black babyfaces otherwise its racist!


----------



## wholedamnshow (Dec 11, 2006)

Ok Raw.

The wrestling was decent and R-Truth was really good at building up the feud between him and Cena. 

A-Ri and The Miz is also heating up alarmingly. Riley is being made to look like a star and it's refreshing. 

Kharma's explanation was decent. Nothing to fault. 

Swagger and Bourne is also quite good but I would have liked to have seen Swagger turn face and basically do what Bret did at OTL but I suppose one big face turn at a time and Riley is certainly doing a good job.

Would have liked to see the new tag team champions appear and even a talent like Drew McIntyre who has a lot of potential but all in all, it was a decent show.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Cena was trying not to laugh wiping the plants face off


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> Well ya have to havesome black babyfaces otherwise its racist!


I say fuck it and make all the black wrestlers heel


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

R TRUTH STEALING THE SHOW AGAIN..showing Cena how it's done at the top. LMAO. Truth, Riley, and Kharma...nothing but winners tonight.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Raw was pretty fun/crazy tonight in its' own way... RAW review!


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

I enjoyed the Ryder sighting with the INTERNET CHAMPIONSHIP on his shoulder, and R-Truth's antics at the start and finish were funny, other than that it just felt like a typical "Lets quickly make some matches for the next PPV two weeks from now because we've got nothing" type of RAW. Do you ever get the feeling WWE would be a lot better if they actually gave feuds more time to build and didn't have to squash them every month or two?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Nexus One said:


> R TRUTH STEALING THE SHOW AGAIN..showing Cena how it's done at the top. LMAO. Truth, Riley, and Kharma...nothing but winners tonight.


Don't forget Punk. He won his match.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

RockCold said:


> Same here bro.


Birds tweeting? What time is it over in London?!


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

R Truth and A Riley are the best things on Raw at the moment ;D


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Ditcka said:


> I was dreading watching Raw after the draft took everyone interesting away, But Riley and Truth are becoming favorites of mine


Which is weird, 'cause Riley was drafted to Smackdown.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Nexus One said:


> Birds tweeting? What time is it over in London?!


4.17 in the morning.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

This was a pretty good Raw. Kharma handled herself well on the mic, but the Bellas interrupting was pathetic on all fronts. Still didn't explain the breakdown.

Oh, and Dolph/Kofi again? Does it even matter who wins this "feud"?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I hate Truth but that was pretty damn funny


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

As totally ridiculous as Truth's character is, it's fresh and new. Enjoyable stuff from Truth, despite the technical difficulties that had happened earlier


----------



## drunkenbastard (Mar 23, 2011)

raw was actually decent tonight after what we saw the past couple weeks...decent matches and r truth excelling again...keep it up since im going to raw next week


----------



## Nemephosis (Dec 1, 2008)

lol plants.

They need to come out with a "Little Jimmy" R-Truth T-shirt. I'd fucking buy that in an instant, lol.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> 4.17 in the morning.


Wow..at 4am, I'm usually catching up on movies, shows, or ripping media.


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

Who knew they wuold keep this "Jimmy" thing going LOL


----------



## Nemephosis (Dec 1, 2008)

BKKsoulcity said:


> Who knew they wuold keep this "Jimmy" thing going LOL


Moreover, who knew it would be so damn awesome? R-Truth is really making this work.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

BKKsoulcity said:


> Who knew they wuold keep this "Jimmy" thing going LOL



All this "Big Jimmy" and "Little Jimmy" talk is extremely homoerotic. Even for pro wrestling where things like this happen...


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Respect for Mysterio for putting Punk over, and what a great match.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

That was a very good episode of RAW. Everything from top to bottom was good, in my opinion. 

- R-Truth's promo, even with the technical difficulties, was entertaining. 

- Ziggler/Kingston was a very good TV match. Looking forward to seeing more.

- Divas Tag match actually wasn't all that bad.

- Del Rio promo was alright, though I was surprised we didn't see Kane.

- The Riley/Cole/Miz segment was well done. Riley is looking good and so is this feud.

- Punk/Mysterio was very good for the time it got and, hey, Punk got a win.

- Kharma segment was not at all what I thought it would be. Already excited for her return.

- Swagger/Bourne was good and nice to see them two have something to do.

- Cena/Truth wasn't great technically, but Truth made it very entertaining. Excited about this feud.

All in all, this was probably the best RAW of the year so far. Before the show tonight, I said that RAW was lacking some excitement, but now it looks like things are getting back on track. I'm very excited and interested in Ziggler/Kingston, Riley/Miz, Cena/Truth and R-Truth as a whole. He is way more entertaining as a heel than he ever was as a face. I hope next week's show can build well upon what was done tonight.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Nemephosis said:


> lol plants.
> 
> They need to come out with a "Little Jimmy" R-Truth T-shirt. I'd fucking buy that in an instant, lol.


so would i lol


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

WWE has announced that if R-Truth apologize next week on Raw, he will get a WWE Title shot at the PPV.

I hope he doesnt apologize, because it fits his character.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

For those wondering, A-Ri's theme is called "Say It To My Face" by Downstait. The band said they hope to have a copy of the song to offer up on their Facebook page soon.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Raw was decent this week. R-Truth continues to be gold and with the exception of the divas all of the matches were good as well. Mexican JBL and the Cole/Riley/Miz segments though were awful as expected. Riley getting rewarded for being an incompetent moron is making me annoyed. The segment was also very predictable and Miz not saying a work doesn't help.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

R-Truth is the best heel in the WWE right now. FACT


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

truth is a natural heel, guy actually commands attention without talking slow and wearing a suit. he's just a crazy bad guy, pretty refreshing. not like the usual heels that are ment to be like cunning and shit like that, r truth is just a lunatic.


----------



## Calvinball (Feb 21, 2009)

The technical difficulties in the 1st segment were unfortunate. For a minute there I thought my cable went out for no reason resulting in my DVR not recording the 1st hour for the 2nd consecutive week. I’m glad that wasn’t the case as I enjoyed quite a bit of the show.

Kofi/Ziggler was a nice little match. I’m glad Ziggler dyed his hair back. He looks less like a fresh FCW call up now. I enjoyed Punk/Mysterio too.

I don’t like the idea of a Show/Del Rio feud. Not many guys (heels in particular) over the last few years have come out of feuds with Show looking better than they did beforehand. I don’t see the matches being any good either. I’d rather see Del Rio feuding with someone better, though I guess pickings are slim given the current depth problems.

It would have been nice if they kept Cole off TV at least a month after the last PPV. He’s not as annoying as he was a month ago, but I’m still tired of him. I thought the second half of the Riley/Miz segment was good. It’d be much easier to take Riley seriously if they would have given him some credibility the last few months. Regardless, the two brawls they’ve done have been pretty good.

The Kharma segment was... Actually, I’m not quite sure how I felt about that other than thinking the Bellas are terrible on the mic. It felt a bit weird. It’ll be interesting to see how they bring her back next year and if she’ll get over as easily as a face (who talks and is a new mother).

I hope these short Swagger/Bourne Raw matches are leading to a long PPV match between the two. That could be really good.

Is this another one of those 5 week or more PPV cycles or do they really only have like 2 weeks to announce an entire card? I can guess a few matches (and would likely be correct), but at least one of the main events or a big undercard match should have been announced by now (on TV).


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

Surprised people here thought Ziggler/Kofi was a nice/good match, I thought it was terribly sloppy.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Underscore said:


> Surprised people here thought Ziggler/Kofi was a nice/good match, I thought it was terribly sloppy.


Agreed. It was very slow at times. And I cant stand how they keep letting Kofi get defeated in his matches. Are they not forgetting that he is actually A CHAMPION?? Every week his credibilty goes down and down with these useless defeats.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Agreed. It was very slow at times. And I cant stand how they keep letting Kofi get defeated in his matches. Are they not forgetting that he is actually A CHAMPION?? Every week his credibilty goes down and down with these useless defeats.


He won last week.


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

Champions are allowed to lose. So long as they win Championship matches, they are still the champ. Nothing wrong with Dolph winning tonight.

I thought Raw tonight was pretty good. Glad to see Cena losing. Like I've said before, a semi-losing streak for Cena would be perfect right about now. 

Kharma segment was 'excellent'.
Rey/CM Punk was 'splendid'.
Swagger/Bourne was 'dull'.
Diva match was 'fresh'.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I saw Kong/Kharma's promo,I have mixed feelings about it cause I thought she did great and it's much better this way than her last appearance for now being her breakdown!!.....But her actually talking(she did in the Indies But I still prefer silent Kong)/being a normal type of character all of a sudden/a face turn/after her breakdown.....She has already lost her mystique&coolness,But I guess we'll see how her return is done and how she's used months after that!!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

WC said:


> He won last week.


Oh yeah. I think I was thinking of those days he had on Smackdown loosing to sheamus and swagger week in week out.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

lol at everyone thinking kharma would have some stereotypical deep voice cause of her looks


----------



## Chihuahua10 (May 6, 2011)

I didn't like it.
Rey Punk was a good match and was the only thing I like.

Riley Cole Miz after last week was not interesting.
I'm sick of ADR not wrestling two weeks in a row.
And I don't care about Rtruth and Cena.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

i was there tonight. there were difficulties in the arena as well, but no audio problems. the screens kept messing up before raw started though. at one point you could hear kharma's laugh for some reason but the screens were all blank.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

best things on RAW:

R-Truth
Michael Cole (and Miz last week) for getting the heat on Riley


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

Chihuahua10 said:


> I didn't like it.
> Rey Punk was a good match and was the only thing I like.


If you watch wrestling merely for the presence of a quality wrestling match, then understandable. This was the only match worth watching.



> Riley Cole Miz after last week was not interesting.
> I'm sick of ADR not wrestling two weeks in a row.
> And I don't care about Rtruth and Cena.


I'm glad they are furthering the Miz/Riley feud. It's got a good foundation to it, and the two wrestlers have some good chemistry.

I'm fine with ADR not wrestling two weeks in a row. It's a treat to watch him wrestle, so not seeing him every week will make the matches that he does have much more special.

The RTruth/Cena storyline is the best thing to happen to the WWE's top-dog in quite some time.


----------



## eljoker (May 30, 2011)

*****Possibe Spoilers and post live info************* 












After raw went off the air Cole got an email.. R truth will be cenas opponent for CP if he apologizes to cena on raw next week. After that the miz comes down looking for Riley. Cena reads an email and they have a match. Cena buries miz in 45 sec. After that cena brings in the family that truth harassed into the ring. They take pics and yadi yada. Cena heads up the ramp and stops and pulls a service man out of the crowd by the ramp. They take pics and every one cheers when he hugs the soilder.


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

One thing I have to say is that Alex Riley has a big star vibe to him. When his music hit and he came out, it was that main event feel that most guys don't exude these days. With that said, in his promo, it was obvious that he still needs some work. Damn, the crowd gets behind the guy, though and he brings good ferocity to the brawls.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Instant Karma said:


> LOLOL CM PUNK WEARS PINK SOMETIMES HES A TOTAL GAY RITE GUYYYYZ?


It might be sarcasm, but I hope you are not just referring to last week. Obviously he was saluting Savage.


----------



## Chihuahua10 (May 6, 2011)

Don.Corleone said:


> If you watch wrestling merely for the presence of a quality wrestling match, then understandable. This was the only match worth watching.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well last week, there were many promos but I liked the show as it was fresh and thought there would be more interesting angles about it the week after.
ADR promo left me disappointed, it was just a recap of last week. I was expecting an exchange between him, Kane or Ricardo.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Hated last week, but tonight, i thought raw was pretty good. Really like what they're doing with Riley/Miz..Rtruth/Cena is going pretty good, Rey/Punk was a good match, the kharma segment was good(sucks that shes gonna be out a year. For about a month, the divas division was actually bearable...).

Overall, good show. Rtruth is winning me over. Million times better than what he was.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Man this week's RAW was something. It seemed to be move forward though which was a good thing. R Truth is really coming into his own as a heel. It just seems to work wonders for him and the crowd responds to him. I like the fact that he calls the fans "Jimmy" too. Lol..With him defeating Cena via Countout, they're gonna have another match and I'm fine with that. The main event scene feels more fresh now too.

Couldn't decide on a MOTN either as I enjoyed both Kofi/Ziggler and Punk/Misterio matches. Those guys wrestled each other many times on Smackdown and its always enjoyable. But I'm glad that Punk got the win. He really needed one badly.

Things have changed for Alex Riley. Before, his interactions with Cena earlier this year were just lame. But now, he seems to have improved on the mic and has potential to be a big time star. The fans seem to be behind him too so I guess I can say I'm interested in his feud with The Miz now.

I was surprised that they let Kharma talk and reveal her pregnancy. Sometimes, the WWE likes to use real life things to explain absences or make up storylines to cover up for them. It's inconsistent but whatever. That's how the business works. Kharma had potential to be a big heel though. So I wonder when she comes back next year, if she will have a big impact as she could have.


----------



## MarkyMark88 (Aug 5, 2010)

I actually really enjoyed raw tonight. Good balance between wrestling and promos. The promos were all good tonight (even R Truths opening promo, and I don't like truth). Kharma gave what I though was an emotional promo that seemed very genuine andfrom the heart. The miz/Riley feud continued nicely and this looks like a great summer feud for both men. Even the commentary seemed much better tonight (except for a few spots). 

Overall this was the best raw I've seen in awhile. Hope wwe keeps it up!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Chihuahua10 said:


> I didn't like it.
> Rey Punk was a good match and was the only thing I like.
> 
> Riley Cole Miz after last week was not interesting.
> ...


And we don't care about Alberto Del Rio and neither did the Crowd. :lmao



Haters Gonna Hate on RTruth.

You can go ahead and Hate on Cena, though.... 








Ditcka said:


> I'm baffled as to why R-Truth was ever even a Face in the first place



It's the old "I'm going to treat Wrestlers from opposing Organizations like sh*t until they're in the twilight of their careers" maneuver by Vince McMahon.






Ricezilla said:


> @RonKillings You people see what I mean? I speak the TRUTH and WWE audio goes out! Conspiracy!! WWE has been conspiring and tonight was proof!
> 
> (via twitter)




*PURE EPIC WIN.* 





JasonLives said:


> WWE has announced that if R-Truth apologize next week on Raw, he will get a WWE Title shot at the PPV.
> 
> I hope he doesnt apologize, because it fits his character.


Are you serious? LOL!


"WORK", period.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

The internet champion was on Raw


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

> And we don't care about Alberto Del Rio and neither did the Crowd.


Got big time heat last night...what are you talking about?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Best RAW in a long time. ...granted, that isn't saying much, but it really was a very good RAW. We got two great tv matches in Rey/Punk and Ziggler/Kofi, ADR cut a good promo, Kharma cut a good promo, R-Truth is completely off his rocker and is hilarious, Ryder got his cameo backstage appearance again, and the Miz/Riley feud is shaping up to a fantastic start. Very enjoyable show.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

While this Raw wasn't exactly a great show, it was a lot more enjoyable and watchable then previous weeks because things actually happened on it. Wow, imagine that! A TV show where stuff actually happens! There are actual angles playing out now with storylines to boot. Call me impressed. 

Miz/Riley is without a doubt the best thing they have going on WWE TV right now. Riley is hopefully a star in the making and I will be watching Raw next week to see what happens between them. 

Truth/Cena is.....well, I don't really care. Apart from Truth being a psycho and having the odd funny comment, I'm not interested in this at all and hope that it is just filler until they kick start their Summer programs. 

I have to say this though, Truth is getting more heat than Del Rio and its embarrassing tbh. ADR came out to silence and then got barely any reaction for his promo. Granted that Truth is working with Cena and ADR is working with Show but I'd like to think that he could draw more heat than he did against a veteran baby face star who is over with the fans. Once again I get the impression that people just don't care about him. I can't believe he's a Rumble winner. They really blew it by having him lose consecutively to Edge and then Christian. He's nothing more than a mid carder right now. 

The Kharma stuff was weird but intriguing. I didn't expect her to come out and basically shoot for us. I wish her luck for her pregnancy and hopefully she'll be back in a years time to kick ass. 

So yeah, Miz/Riley is great TV and I'm really enjoying it. Everything else is pretty meh but at least they are advancing stories around it. CP is turning out to be shitty as shit can be. If it isn't on Sky Sports I won't be getting it. I'll be watching Raw next week primarily for Miz/Riley and Tough Enough. This weeks was an improvement on recent shows which isn't saying much but it's a start. I'd like to see the advancement of stories and actual things playing out on the show continue.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> While this Raw wasn't exactly a great show, it was a lot more enjoyable and watchable then previous weeks because things actually happened on it. Wow, imagine that! A TV show where stuff actually happens! There are actual angles playing out now with storylines to boot. Call me impressed.
> 
> Miz/Riley is without a doubt the best thing they have going on WWE TV right now. Riley is hopefully a star in the making and I will be watching Raw next week to see what happens between them.
> 
> ...


Hold on, Truth has been getting major heat from the crowd for weeks before his feud with Cena.

He isn't just getting this heat now, because of Cena.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Hold on, Truth has been getting major heat from the crowd for weeks before his feud with Cena.
> 
> He isn't just getting this heat now, because of Cena.


Whatever, I don't care. The fact is, he's getting heat and ADR isn't when he's supposed to be the one they see their future in, not Truth.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Good show. The R-Truth stuff was gold, it is a shame that it had technical difficulties live but rewatching it, he's definitely the most entertaining thing on the show right now and I never thought I'd say that. The Riley/Miz segment was very entertaining too, Riley has a lot of potential and is getting the crowd behind him and we got two good matches in Punk/Mysterio and Kingston/Ziggler.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

When A-ri throw Cole down and said "Why don't we make it a sit-down interview?" that was pretty awesome, i can't believe i missed that the first time.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Decent RAW.
Ziggler over Kofi was nice to see. 
A little SWAGGAH / Bourne feud, SWAGGAH is gonna destroy the little one. 
I skipped the ADR promo, so no comments. 
Diva match, boring shit like usual. 
Karma gone. Who cares? But nice for her. 
CM Punk burried Mysterio. 
...and a Cena/Truth feud.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Nexus One said:


> Got big time heat last night...what are you talking about?


When he was announced by Ricardo "Drop-Kick Master" Rodriguez, the only thing you heard was his music playing : *ZERO CROWD REACTION.*


**That's** what I'm talking about. 

Oh sure he had some heat gained during his utterly boring promo(probably a bit of X-Pac heat, too) but overall, his "heat" is non-existent.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Whatever, I don't care. The fact is, he's getting heat and ADR isn't when he's supposed to be the one they see their future in, not Truth.


I agree. ADR isn't what people say he is.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Truth/Cena is.....well, I don't really care. Apart from Truth being a psycho and having the odd funny comment, I'm not interested in this at all and hope that it is just filler until they kick start their Summer programs.


What if this *is* part of their Summer programs? Truth is certainly "taking the ball and running with it" right now. And The fans seem to have embraced him as the heel. 




> I have to say this though, Truth is getting more heat than Del Rio and its embarrassing tbh. ADR came out to silence and then got barely any reaction for his promo. Granted that Truth is working with Cena and ADR is working with Show but I'd like to think that he could draw more heat than he did against a veteran baby face star who is over with the fans. Once again I get the impression that people just don't care about him. I can't believe he's a Rumble winner. They really blew it by having him lose consecutively to Edge and then Christian. He's nothing more than a mid carder right now.


Or perhaps, Del Rio was never "over" to begin with even when he won the Rumble? 

And if you use the logic that Truth draws more heat 'cause he's facing against Cena, then you should also use that same logic and say that *ADR drew more heat on Smackdown 'cause he was facing EDGE!* 





Starbuck said:


> Whatever, I don't care. The fact is, he's getting heat and ADR isn't when he's supposed to be the one they see their future in, not Truth.



How do you know that's what Vince is thinking in regards to ADR? Vince could care less about Alberto Del Rio or anyone else if they don't make him money or don't show any potential in making him money. 

RTruth has shown potential(even late in his career) to do just that for Vince thanks to the long-overdue HEEL Turn(and with some fortunate timing with the surgery for Morrison done). He doesn't just receive Heel Heat...he practically CREATES IT with his over-the-top character. 

ADR is, like someone else stated, using JBL's style of gimmick and isn't really going anywhere with it.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

glenwo2 said:


> What if this *is* part of their Summer programs? Truth is certainly "taking the ball and running with it" right now. And The fans seem to have embraced him as the heel.


So? Doesn't mean I have to like it.



> Or perhaps, Del Rio was never "over" to begin with even when he won the Rumble?
> 
> And if you use the logic that Truth draws more heat 'cause he's facing against Cena, then you should also use that same logic and say that *ADR drew more heat on Smackdown 'cause he was facing EDGE!*


I never said he was over. Don't know what you're getting your panties in a bunch for. 



> How do you know that's what Vince is thinking in regards to ADR? Vince could care less about Alberto Del Rio or anyone else if they don't make him money or don't show any potential in making him money.


Because Vince named ADR along with Miz as the next two guys to lead his company into the future. Of course he cares about him otherwise he wouldn't be getting constant TV time even though he's going nowhere with it.



> RTruth has shown potential(even late in his career) to do just that for Vince thanks to the long-overdue HEEL Turn(and with some fortunate timing with the surgery for Morrison done). He doesn't just receive Heel Heat...he practically CREATES IT with his over-the-top character.


Again, so what? I never said he didn't, in fact, I said the opposite.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

Did anyone hear that women shout "she's gonna eat you", when Kharma said to the Bella's that she has a new dream


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

KITD said:


> Did anyone hear that women shout "she's gonna eat you", when Kharma said to the Bella's that she has a new dream


yep. funny stuff. 



Although it could also mean something else...a bit more disturbing.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I was thoroughly entertained throughout RAW last night. For the first time in months, I actually sat down for 2 hours and didn't once feel like smashing the remote against my head.

The opening segment could have been so much better had there not been technical difficulties but whatever. That's life. Plus, it adds more to R-Truth's Conspiracy Theory. BTW, R-Truth is currently the best thing on RAW. It's truly amazing the machine WWE is. They take a guy like R-Truth and turn him from jobber to the most hated heel in the company atm in just one week. Who still has the balls to say, 'WWE doesn't know how to book shit"?

Ziggler vs Kingston never gets old for me. Ok, it did on SD. But if WWE don't milk it for everything it's worth I won't mind seeing 2 or 3 more matches from these two. 

The Divas, was meh. But I was impressed with Eve. ADR, poot guy. Ricardo draws more heat than him. But still kudos to the guy. He's in a program with Big Show and somehow is still relevant.

A huge negative for me was Kharma breaking Kayfabe. It's like watching the freak of nature Chyna was, then hearing her 13 year old voice. Takes away from the badass persona. But hey I can live with it. No harm was done. It looks as if Vince is hevily behind Kharma as she looks to have a promising return. Which begs the question, When will Gail Kim's TNA stench wear off for McMahon to push her? Or does he just not see anything in her? Then again she won the Women's title on her debut. So he must have seen something in her way back when.

Alex Riley=GOD. Holy shit, never would I have thought I'd be an Alex Riley mark. Again, the machine that is WWE. They've managed to take 2 jobbers thus far and get the crowd emotionally invested in them. The crowd was in full support of Riley last night. Also what a badass theme. From the moment I heard it, I saw that badass persona that a lot of wrestlers miss these days. Now if he would only improve in the ring.

Punk/Rey never gets old either. And last but not least, the main event. I liked it. The no DQ finish and Cena actually sold! So all in all, a really good RAW worth the two hours. So since RAW this week was so good, i really hope next week isn't a train wreck. But for me, the past 2 RAW's have been really good. Can WWE do it 3 times in a row?


----------



## RoodyP00 (May 4, 2010)

Alex Riley impressed me alot but he still needs to boost his credibility since he pretty much lost every match he has ever been in.

ADL has a great look, but i think his promo skills is lacking abit.

Highlight was the guy in the crowd during the Truth-Cena Match shouting ' WOO WOo Woo' 'Zack Ryder Got A T-shirt'
Haha, it was epic.

Anyway one of the better Raw of the year


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

So Kharma for a Royal Rumble return maybe? Now it would be epic since people know her. I hope this happens! The pop will be huge.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

sharkboy22 said:


> BTW, R-Truth is currently the best thing on RAW. It's truly amazing the machine WWE is. They take a guy like R-Truth and turn him from jobber to the most hated heel in the company atm in just one week. Who still has the balls to say, 'WWE doesn't know how to book shit"?


I do. They turned R-Truth heel and gave him unscripted promos, and he has been a surprisingly huge success. Too bad it doesn't make up for the 20 other guys who have been booked like shit the past few years. And I highly doubt Truth will ever be anything more than a midcarder anyway when all is said and done (which is somewhat understandable, given his age).


----------



## kilon (Mar 5, 2009)

Biggest anticlimax:
"I'll tell you what you are Alex Riley, you are a ... *long pause* ... a bastard"

what? I know it's PG and all that, but come on. A bastard? What is this, the fifties?


----------



## Calvinball (Feb 21, 2009)

DisturbedOne98 said:


> So Kharma for a Royal Rumble return maybe? Now it would be epic since people know her. I hope this happens! The pop will be huge.


Unless she’s been pregnant for ~2 months and has her baby on time or has it early, and jumps right back in instead of spending at least 4-6 weeks or what’s the norm for maternity leave these days with her newborn and getting back in ring shape, I think a Mania return is more likely than a Rumble return. Her being out a full year is probably more likely than that.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

I am so getting back into watching WWE; that R-Truth segment at the end was hilarious. Lmao.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

This was actually a really good RAW. I can't think of anything that I disliked.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

optikk sucks said:


> This was actually a really good RAW. I can't think of anything that I disliked.


 Wow! No wonder the show has sucked for so long. As long as there are people like you out there Vince will keep throwing this shit at us. Raw was horrible, and the only thing interesting was the Miz/Riley feud. The bad part is that Riley is a far better heel character, and so that makes the feud a bit moronic from a creative standpoint. Not to mention Riley belongs on Smackdown. Now a days I find that there is more entertainment on fan's signs for the show. Like last night where a fan had a sign that read "R-Truth needs a translator". The best part of RAW is CM Punk, and he isn't doing shit.:no:


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

truk83 said:


> Wow! No wonder the show has sucked for so long. As long as there are people like you out there Vince will keep throwing this shit at us. Raw was horrible, and the only thing interesting was the Miz/Riley feud. The bad part is that Riley is a far better heel character, and so that makes the feud a bit moronic from a creative standpoint. Not to mention Riley belongs on Smackdown. Now a days I find that there is more entertainment on fan's signs for the show. Like last night where a fan had a sign that read "R-Truth needs a translator". *The best part of RAW is CM Punk, *and he isn't doing shit.:no:


I could understand someone not liking RAW.

But this CM Punk smarky bullshit needs to stop. The guy has been a joke for a year now. He ain't the best part of shit.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

truk83 said:


> Wow! No wonder the show has sucked for so long. As long as there are people like you out there Vince will keep throwing this shit at us. Raw was horrible, and the only thing interesting was the Miz/Riley feud. The bad part is that Riley is a far better heel character, and so that makes the feud a bit moronic from a creative standpoint. Not to mention Riley belongs on Smackdown. Now a days I find that there is more entertainment on fan's signs for the show. Like last night where a fan had a sign that read "R-Truth needs a translator". The best part of RAW is CM Punk, and he isn't doing shit.:no:


You give cynical fans a bad name... most of the show was actually entertaining. I personally didn't care about the diva shit or the commentating, but the Miz/Riley segment was great, Truth is on fire, and we had two good matches and two decent ones.

And really, CM Punk is a great talent, but he has been booked badly. If you are truly enjoying seeing him buried most of the time and call that the high point of Raw then you clearly have some issues....


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

truk83 said:


> Wow! No wonder the show has sucked for so long. As long as there are people like you out there Vince will keep throwing this shit at us. Raw was horrible, and the only thing interesting was the Miz/Riley feud. The bad part is that Riley is a far better heel character, and so that makes the feud a bit moronic from a creative standpoint. Not to mention Riley belongs on Smackdown. Now a days I find that there is more entertainment on fan's signs for the show. Like last night where a fan had a sign that read "R-Truth needs a translator". The best part of RAW is CM Punk, and he isn't doing shit.:no:


truk, don't flatter yourself, buddy.

Vince does not exist to make *you* happy.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

One of the main reasons the last two RAWs and been decent, is because they have freshen it up.

Miz and Cena aren't feuding anymore, R-Truth has took off. Cole isn't overbearing anymore.

They have freshen it up, and look - it's decent again.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

good raw but the ending was bullshit.


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

It's sad that the IWC's standards have lowered so much that R-truth is being taken seriously in the ME scene.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Nuglet McJunior said:


> It's sad that the IWC's standards have lowered so much that R-truth is being taken seriously in the ME scene.


It's sad that some IWC members are so cynical and just can't think beyond "Attitude Era was duh besss omg!!!"


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> It's sad that some IWC members are so cynical and just can't think beyond "Attitude Era was duh besss omg!!!"


What you got against the Attitude Era? Did he mention the Attitude Era?

Did you watch the Attitude Era? No. Shut up.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

CenationHLR said:


> good raw but the ending was bullshit.


Of course it was bullshit......if you're a Cena groupie(which, based on your avy, you are). :lmao




Otherwise, it was the ALMOST-PERFECT ENDING to the Match.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Was it me or did Ryder look like hes been juicing a bit? He seems a lot bigger than he should be.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Alex Riley/Miz feud is the best feud going on Raw right now. I'm digging the storyline and hopefully it establishes Riley cause I think they have something with him.


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

Very impressed with Riley. Two straight beat downs on the former champ? Instant credibility.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Riley seems to have moved up quite rapidly, but it is rather sad for The Miz. I mean, going from the Mania main event to having your personal assistant whoop your ass is a downgrade. Who knows, Miz might have gold again soon. Well, maybe the US title, certainly not the WWE title.


----------



## Quentin Zagar (May 5, 2005)

Riley is 10x the man the miz is, this push is long overdue, I like the miz, but riley Has the total package.. and ... it's bout damn time


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

It looks like The Miz, just like everyone else in the past 6 years, was pushed only to get fed to Cena and was then downgraded into nothing just like all the other guys pushed lately. Its sad to think about how many big time fresh main eventers we could have if WWEs only concern wasn't putting Cena over for the millionth time.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

The fuck? King made Vickie Guerrero fat jokes for 10 minutes, and then insulted the Bellas for doing the _exact_ same thing?


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

ob2 said:


> The fuck? King made Vickie Guerrero fat jokes for 10 minutes, and then insulted the Bellas for doing the _exact_ same thing?


Hypocrisy in the WWE...they really think the only people watching that show are 10 year olds. It's so sad.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

ob2 said:


> The fuck? King made Vickie Guerrero fat jokes for 10 minutes, and then insulted the Bellas for doing the _exact_ same thing?



Yea but Vickie is a heel so she deserves to be made fun of. Or something. The same way WWE thinks a felon is a good guy while the all american college student is a heel, and the drug addict is a good guy while the straight edge clean guy is evil. Hmm. Wrestling!


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

my Predict for raw tonight.

REY MYSTERIO and Santino Marella and Vladimir Kozlov vs CM PUNK and David Otunga and Michael McGillicutty in a 6 man tag team match.

Kelly Kelly vs Brie Bella(c) for the diva champion.

Kofi Kingston(c) vs Dolph Ziggler for the us champion.

Evan Bourne vs Jack Swagger.


----------

